# Neji Respect Thread. RIP Neji



## ryz (Dec 18, 2012)

I had a heart attack.

I wonder how Team Guy will react.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 18, 2012)

Fucking Lee will WRECK HAVOC


----------



## HumanRage (Dec 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRqCOIsTx8M[/YOUTUBE]


Life planned out before my birth, nothing could I say
had no chance to see myself, molded day by day
Looking back I realize, nothing have I done
left to die with only friend
Alone I clench my gun


----------



## Btbgfel (Dec 18, 2012)

Respect.
A good character,though didn't get developed at all in part 2.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Dec 18, 2012)

Like I said, Gai's dying next chapter.


----------



## Deatz (Dec 18, 2012)

Part 1 Neji was one of my favorite characters. He didn't get developed properly in Part 2 but I think going out like he did was brave and selfless. Props and RIP.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 18, 2012)

RIP Neji. Until you get revived anyway.


----------



## kagegak (Dec 18, 2012)

Fuck man..........
Why is tenten still alive 
And why the fuck didn't hiashi protect naruto and hinata
Why did it have to be neji
I hope lee or Gai open 8 gates next chapter


----------



## chidikaagu (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm very happy that Neji is dead. If Kishimoto chose to treat him like an useless bum,
it is better to let him die.
It would be great if Madara wipes out the entire Hyuga fodder clan as well.
In the end, Neji had the same fate as his father.


----------



## Kanali (Dec 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9wuBZ9XDjo[/YOUTUBE]

This is a sad day indeed.

But worry not, Obito is one TNJ away from reviving everyone, thus dooming the manga as complete garbage forevermore. But at least Neji would be back.


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 18, 2012)

His death in part one was ten times more epic.

Neji ;_____;


----------



## JPongo (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji was never overrated.

RIP Hyuuga master!


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 18, 2012)

Goodnight sweet prince.

I had a feeling Hiashi was going to be the next to die and with the Hyuga taking center stage I feared I was right. So to see it was Neji who gave his life I was especially shocked.

While I'm sad about his death he died a hero and protected two of the most important people to him. His closest family member and the boy who changed him. If Neji had to die I'm glad it was as a hero and not just another casualty of war.


----------



## ryz (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Vagabond (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji was a badass. RIP Neji although lack of panel time and character development in part 2 he was good as dead anyway.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 18, 2012)

Danchou said:


> RIP Neji. Until you get revived anyway.



This. That. Straight and Reverse.

...Rinne Tensei is incoming


----------



## ryz (Dec 18, 2012)

I wonder what Tenten will do, do you expect Kishi will try for some secret love angle, just like Asuma/Kurenai? (one of the possible twists he could bring, not that it will matter now...)


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2012)

ryz said:


> I had a heart attack.
> 
> I wonder how Team Guy will react.



Did you have another one when Kidomaru shot him in the back?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 18, 2012)

He's coming back to life.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 18, 2012)

RIP Neji.

You were my joint favourite. Your death was heroic and selfless. It's just a shame that it was so unnecessary and randomly shoehorned in for the shock factor.


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 18, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> His death in part one was ten times more epic.
> 
> Neji ;_____;



and ten times more emotionally impactful. he should have just died then, since he didn't get any development in part 2 anyway.


----------



## andrea (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm still in denial. He will come back. He has to. This can't be happening.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 18, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> I'm still in denial. He will come back. He has to. This can't be happening.



My thoughts exactly  

Maybe the disappearance of his Curse Seal just heralds the awakening of the Golden Byakugam...


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm awkwardly apathetic towards to these deaths.

I'm not mourning till the end.We know what happened the last time...


----------



## CopyNinja93 (Dec 18, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I'm awkwardly apathetic towards to these deaths.
> 
> I'm not mourning till the end.We know what happened the last time...



Yeah same for me. While I feel somewhat sad to see Neji go as he was still one of my favourite characters, that Rinnegan in Obito's left eye has me weary. I don't see any way that Madara will revive people, so I'm reserving any kind of judgement on these deaths until Obito is dead.


----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2012)

nope. I just cant take his death seriously.


----------



## ryz (Dec 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> nope. I just cant take his death seriously.



As discussed in this thread, the particular flashback Kishi chose for shows that Neji's chapter is closed. : 

Remember that in the Pain arc, Kishi was being evasive, and didn't actually use the "D" word; oh, it was *heavily* implied, but even for kakashi, it was described like a fellow gone and stuff, no actual use of the word death.

Here it is clearcut, Neji's death. No wishwashing.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 18, 2012)

That doesn't show anything at all! Hinata had a flashback when she confessed, and we THOUGHT her to be dead but she came back.

Kakashi had a whole thing about flashing back and being in purgatory before being revived! That's your proof? You're just wanking your own thread.


----------



## Just0rdinary (Dec 18, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> While I'm sad about his death he died a hero and protected two of the most important people to him. His closest family member and the boy who changed him. If Neji had to die I'm glad it was as a hero and not just another casualty of war.



This is exactly what makes his death so depressing! He died as a hero 
I'm still not done being furious with Kishi on him being so random and executing such events so poorly!


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 18, 2012)

I cannot gives enough props to Kishi for these last 2 chapters.
Epic deaths.


----------



## ryz (Dec 18, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That doesn't show anything at all! Hinata had a flashback when she confessed, and we THOUGHT her to be dead but she came back.
> 
> Kakashi had a whole thing about flashing back and being in purgatory before being revived! That's your proof? You're just wanking your own thread.


heavens, read the whole thing.

One thing missing from kakashi and Hinata's "death" was that *NO* one, not Kishi, nor any characters in manga, actually used direct unambiguous words like "dead" to describe them.

I especially remember Kakashi's "death" in that around the Pain arc, there was this page in the Shonen Jump magazine discussing Naruto, like a ""Battle situation" or whatever, and the words Kishi used to describe Kakashi were especially uncertain, I knew right then Kakashi was going to come back somehow, and bam a couple of chapters later, Nagato sacrifice.

Kishi outright states in the by word about Neji's sacrifice, hence the certainty.

Also, not the symbolism used, in the Rescue Sasuke arc, The bird lives, in this one, the bird dies.

That thread btw, isn't about confirming Flashback=death, it's about *discussing* Neji's particular flash back of doom.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 18, 2012)

I really liked Neji,why couldn't it have been Hinata ?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 18, 2012)

My entire reaction to the chapter was... What the fuck...? What the fuck??? He all of a sudden appeared out of nowhere and boom, dead. 

Anyway, RIP Neji, it stung me really bad, it's just too sudden...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I'm awkwardly apathetic towards to these deaths.
> 
> I'm not mourning till the end.We know what happened the last time...



what have you done kishi.. only kishi can make people not take death seriously.. 

on a side note.. inb4 Lee 8 gates.. 


however, there really was no build whatsoever..


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 18, 2012)

Could he have already foreshadowed Neji's death by NOT giving him thought bubbles unlike the other rookies back in Chapter 573? 

Neji should be dying in Tenten's arms. Seriously Team Guy better appear before Neji draws his last breath.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 18, 2012)

ryz said:


> heavens, read the whole thing.
> 
> One thing missing from kakashi and Hinata's "death" was that *NO* one, not Kishi, nor any characters in manga, actually used direct unambiguous words like "dead" to describe them.



I did, and this is incorrect.


*Spoiler*: __ 










> I especially remember Kakashi's "death" in that around the Pain arc, there was this page in the Shonen Jump magazine discussing Naruto, like a ""Battle situation" or whatever, and the words Kishi used to describe Kakashi were especially uncertain, I knew right then Kakashi was going to come back somehow, and bam a couple of chapters later, Nagato sacrifice.





I mean the next chapter is called *"Hatake Kakashi"*



> Kishi outright states in the by word about Neji's sacrifice, hence the certainty.
> 
> Also, not the symbolism used, in the Rescue Sasuke arc, The bird lives, in this one, the bird dies.



"The Genius' Final Moments"

"Kakashi's Dying Wish"



> That thread btw, isn't about confirming Flashback=death, it's about *discussing* Neji's particular flash back of doom.



Which is a dubious claim.


----------



## HumanRage (Dec 18, 2012)

well, the curse seal can only be removed by death of wearer. 

seal vanished, he is dead.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 18, 2012)

Poor Lee. He always wanted to fight Neji all out.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji died like a hero even though he didn't get to fight. It says a lot about his character and now his curse is gone completely. I hope he gets revived soon without the cursed seal.


----------



## Draxo (Dec 18, 2012)

Z-one said:


> This. That. Straight and Reverse.
> 
> ...Rinne Tensei is incoming



Aye, this was probably an opportunity to remove his curse seal.  The curse seal was why he was chosen for a death + revive.

'I couldn't spin fast enough' = headband removed, curse seal shown.

Then kill + panels showing curse seal vanishing.

Rinne tensei stated right beforehand.

All we're waiting for now is a TNJ from Naruto or Kakashi.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 18, 2012)

My poor Neji. RIP boo. If you come back you may not have the seal so it will be a win/win if not hope you have with your father now.


----------



## Medea (Dec 18, 2012)

Regardless if he gets revived or not I want to see some Gai and especially Lee reactions to his death!!


----------



## Drums (Dec 18, 2012)

I didnt expect Neji to die. I feel sad for him yet I'm glad that Kishi had the balls to kill him off. Athough some may think his death was badly done, at least, this will give more emotional depth to the fight from now and on and it will fuel Naruto to try harder.


----------



## Kanae (Dec 18, 2012)

He has always been one of my favorites, can't believe he has been missing for the last chapters only to return and have this happen 
Kishi is hitting me right where it hurts. Team 10 and Neji. Damn.


----------



## G (Dec 18, 2012)

Rios said:


> Did you have another one when Kidomaru shot him in the back?



I had.



also, seeing as his death was so rushed, theres a good chance of him being revived.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 18, 2012)

Time for Gai's hellish eighth gates to open up.

Too bad it won't have any effect on raging Juubi in the end.


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 18, 2012)

manlytears.jpg

RIP neji. 

i hope Bart is alright.


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 18, 2012)

2nd favorite character in the series, not happy he's gone. It sucks. RIP Neji.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 18, 2012)

The only usefull thing he did was bring Naruto and Hinata together at last, still boring character.


----------



## OP Eyes FTW (Dec 18, 2012)

Another forced death of a character with no future and nothing to add to the series. 

Neji has had what, 15 panels of screentime in the last 400 chapters? What a waste of a good character. I'm not upset that he died, I'm upset that he's gotten almost no screen time since part 1. His character was killed off as soon as the manga became all about Naruto and Sasuke and moved away from its vast variety of characters.


----------



## Danzio (Dec 18, 2012)

R.I.P to the most trolled good-guy in the whole naruto universe.

At first I, mistakenly, thought it was the other fodder hyuuga who took the bullet.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Dec 18, 2012)

Now the your gilded cage has been opened, fly away white crane, fly away


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 18, 2012)

That was an amazing death, Neji died like a man.
Too bad Kishimoto didn't give much screentime to him during Part 2, he deserved it.


----------



## Blood Raven (Dec 18, 2012)

While it is nice to see characters finally die in this "war", Neji's death did not really shock me. The moment I saw him die I knew he will be revived by Obito after he has come to realize he was wrong all the time.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 18, 2012)

WAT IS THIS 

A Hyuuga finally does some really cool stuff, and then dies 

If only we had more time, Neji...


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji balling in Heaven now.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lord Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

RIP to one of the top three biggest reasons I kept reading this manga.  May Gaara and Kakashi live forever


----------



## taydev (Dec 18, 2012)

^Me too. He was one of the main reasons I read the manga in the first place. 

I stuck by him even when he wasn't getting any time in part 2. My favorite character of the series, Hyuuga Neji. I'll miss you. RIP (if you're gone for good).


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Dec 18, 2012)

Goodbye Neji. Rest in the Ancient Realm my friend.


----------



## Medea (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm glad this thread is sticky. Neji deserved it!


----------



## Neomaster121 (Dec 18, 2012)

RIP neji you had potential

see ya in the new year

i believe he will be brought back by obito


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Dec 18, 2012)

RIP Neji, i've rlly enjoyed this hero, sad one...   Kishi decided to kill usefull characters :/ why it couldnt be kiba? ... or mby he will die as well


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 18, 2012)

Respect indeed.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 18, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Neji how could he die why couldnt Sakura die he was an awesome character with so much potential so much no god why


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

Well at least he went down as a _genius_ and didn't die _alone_.He had a smile on his face, knowing that his trusted friends were safe.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 18, 2012)

RIP, even if I've never given a shit about you, and your f*ckin useless clan (but your sista's boobs )


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 18, 2012)

Why not Hanabi


----------



## Strobacaxi (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji was the best K11 character by far. If it wasn't for Itachi, Kakashi, Jiraiya and Minato he'd be the coolest Konoha shinobi 

It was a great death. Neji will join Jiraiya in the awesome deaths club.


BTW: Has Kishi gone mad? 3 named good guys die in 2 chapters? That's like half the good guys that have died in the entire series


----------



## kuruizaki (Dec 18, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> *Could he have already foreshadowed Neji's death by NOT giving him thought bubbles unlike the other rookies back in Chapter 573? *
> *Neji should be dying in Tenten's arms. Seriously Team Guy better appear before Neji draws his last breath.*



This. Team Gai better be in the next chapter...


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 18, 2012)

RIP Neji. Now it's gonna be even more awkward to watch SD.


----------



## taydev (Dec 18, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> RIP Neji. Now it's gonna be even more awkward to watch SD.



I know. I didn't even want to watch today.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 18, 2012)

;____________________;






</3.


----------



## Jakeirako (Dec 18, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> RIP Neji. Now it's gonna be even more awkward to watch SD.



I said the same thing. I wouldn't of watched today's, but I already started watching it before I read the chapter so I might as well finish it.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh man, I had a feeling this was going to happen. People thought Hiashi was going to buy the farm,(he still could) but I always had a feeling it was going to be Neji due to Kishi not having him not say nothing back then in that earlier chapter.

Also Rock Lee's SD will be uber awkward to watch.


----------



## Brox (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji had already died with part II.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 18, 2012)

Epic chapter, epic death, you will be missed Neji. Rip.

I still can't believe it. 

Kishi, you actually have balls again since you let Jiraiya die. This is what I want to see but still, I admit I was sad after reading today's chapter. But again, epic!


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2012)

Sticky??? He is getting revived, its not that big of a deal.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 18, 2012)

Rios said:


> Sticky??? He is getting revived, its not that big of a deal.



Rios, you are getting bored.


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2012)

Nope, its pretty obvious. The seal disappeared so Neji living happily after, being all free and shit, is inevitable. We will see it and enjoy it.


----------



## Kage (Dec 18, 2012)

Brox said:


> Neji had already died with part II.



this is the truth sadly.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 18, 2012)

About time the little shit died. God i hated that twerp. Most pointless character in the manga.


----------



## Mako (Dec 18, 2012)

Rest in peace Neji.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 18, 2012)

yeah maybe Neji died to get freed from the seal, when he gets revived he will be unsealed


----------



## Inuyatta (Dec 18, 2012)

Hyuuga clan: Big Damn Heroes

I don't think Neji will be coming back, but at least he went out after coming full circle. And his hair was still pretty flawless. ;_;


----------



## Flux (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't know how I feel as yet about Neji's death ... I think it'll be more impactful seeing it in the anime -- but that's just me ... I dunno. It'll be so sad seeing Lee's and Gai's and Tenten's reactions when they find out ... but at least he died a valiant death -- finally released from everything that he'd ever been chained to. I didn't really have the greatest attachment to him ... but it has also been a while since the original Naruto. Maybe I'll go watch that, and then it'll hit me ... ]:

RIP, Neji -- I will always remember you best from here: 

aegon-rokudo


----------



## santanico (Dec 18, 2012)

He's not getting revived... I seriously doubt he is or anyone else for that matter


----------



## Lady Hinata (Dec 18, 2012)

TEAM NEJI!
You will be missed!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Truly. Neji was mah HYUGA.
He had a place in mah heart and it was ripped out!



​


----------



## arokh (Dec 18, 2012)

Suck it Neji, you died without any feats!


----------



## Algol (Dec 18, 2012)

*Well Shitt..... It's Official [Narutopedia]*



Neji
"Age Part II: 17 (Deceased)" 

Didn't really hit me till I read that. You know it's official once it's on Narutopedia.

I feel bad for anime-only people who might like to go on Narutopedia from time to time. First they've been having to avoid Madara/Tobi/Obito's pages hopefully... now a _bunch_ of characters are starting to be labeled as deceased lol.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 18, 2012)

He died for the NaruHina shipping.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Sora (Dec 18, 2012)

@fightinglove: wtf man delete that pic


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 18, 2012)

just be more mature man, you see worse shit on discovery channel

edit: i mean the hustler channel


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 18, 2012)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

WHAT IN THE HONEST FUCK KISHI!!!!!

WHY NEJI? WHY NOT THAT USELESS FAT BASTARD CHOUJI.

Damn it Kishi, why kill one of the decent K11


----------



## atduncan (Dec 18, 2012)

Eh, I liked the epic hyuuga save. Although I admit Choji would make a good shield lol. He could have protected the entire alliance if he blew up to super size.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji is my second favorite rookie (only behind Shino) and I didn't even bat an eyelash when he died.


----------



## Leuconoe (Dec 18, 2012)

Rest in peace, Neji. You're a hell of a guy.


----------



## Tainted_reflection (Dec 18, 2012)

You were one of my favorite characters Neji.
Rest in peace joy and pride of the Hyuuga clan.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Dec 18, 2012)

Much love, Neji. Peace out. Much respect due.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 18, 2012)

atduncan said:


> Eh, I liked the epic hyuuga save. Although I admit Choji would make a good shield lol. He could have protected the entire alliance if he blew up to super size.



I was thinking the same thing. After ploughing through long arduous POINTLESS flashback chapters of Obito and Kabuto, this chapter just seems ..... ARRRRRGHHHHH


----------



## Ukoku (Dec 18, 2012)

His Narutowiki page is pretty sad with everything in past tense now.



> Neji Hyūga (日向ネジ, Hyūga Neji) was one of the supporting characters of the series. He was a jōnin-level shinobi of Konohagakure's Hyūga clan and a member of Team Guy.



"Was". I'm starting to feel it a little now .


----------



## Shadow (Dec 18, 2012)

goddamn it fuckity fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck.  Neji was always my favorite guy in this series.  What a completely forced death that absolutely had no meaning or plot advancement.  Terrible terrible chapter.  Its a complete waste of chapter that absolutely didnot advance this story at all.  im very angst right now I always love playing Neji in all my naruto fighting games.  I cant believe this shiet!!!!!!


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 18, 2012)

As much as it sucks... I didn't think Kishi had the balls. I didn't think he had what it took to do this, and make people really feel that the war had its losses. A shame he took down a character with such epic potential.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 18, 2012)

Well at least now I know Kishi won't kill off Shino because he's pretty much nobody at the moment and it seems only people with actual flashback material are dying 

Still Neji's death is a memorable one even if it feels rather rushed and there is a slight chance that he might get revived.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 18, 2012)

The stupid thing is Neji had absolutely no good reason to even die  kishi


----------



## Undead (Dec 18, 2012)

Benene said:


> WHAT IN THE HONEST FUCK KISHI!!!!!
> 
> WHY NEJI? WHY NOT THAT USELESS FAT BASTARD CHOUJI.
> 
> Damn it Kishi, why kill one of the decent K11


That 'useless fat bastard' stopped Edo Asuma, Edo Kakuzu, and Edo Hizashi. Typical Chouji hate just because he's fat.


----------



## Undead (Dec 18, 2012)

ChaosX7 said:


> The stupid thing is Neji had absolutely no good reason to even die  kishi


This is war. There doesn't have to be a 'good reason'. It makes it realistic.


----------



## Edo Madara (Dec 18, 2012)

NOOOOOOO NEJJJJIIIIIIII!!!!!!!

I thought all rookies protected by plotshield


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 18, 2012)

Paragon said:


> This is war. There doesn't have to be a 'good reason'. It makes it realistic.



then why couldnt Sakura die or someone we dont care about


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji wasn't my fave character but his death was sad tho. 
I hope Kishi won't revive him with Edo Tensei, Rinne Tensei whatever cos if he does thats straight up disrespectful. Neji died like a real ass nicca, let him rest in peace.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh, well... I didn't care about Neji.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 18, 2012)

I would have never expected his death.

Kishi isn't such a pussy, after all...


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 18, 2012)

I remember long ago we thought Kishi had the balls to kill one of the Konoha 11, we were wrong.


Once again, Kishi knows how to do a death scene.


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 18, 2012)

I never thought Kishi'd get there, kill any of the rookies.
RIP Neji.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2012)

Awkward feels. I never really cared for Neji. I was a fan of the girls in the Hyuuga clan. 

No more. He will be missed. Neji was irreplaceable. I only hope that the Hyuuga girls and Hiashi cope with it well.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 18, 2012)

The worst part of this all is that pt. 1 Neji was right: despite his change in opinion he still ended up dying to protect the Higher House. Destiny really is a bitch, fuck you Kishimoto.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 18, 2012)

There goes one of my long-standing theories that Neji would be the head of the Hyuuga House by the end of the series, a process that would have been facilitated by Naruto as Hokage.

This really came out of nowhere, so I could see why this might confuse or piss some people off. It also sells the gravity and seriousness of this war. When Neji died, I thought to myself that the war had really started. You can kill a billion fodder or side characters. It would only serve to undermine the war if no major characters got killed. So to kill recognizable side characters like Shikaku and Inoichi, and then kill one of the original beloved genin in back to back chapters was ballsy on Kishimoto's part.

Farewell, Neji. Great character in part one. One of the many characters that fell through the cracks in part two, a failure on the mangaka's part.


----------



## Meoky59 (Dec 18, 2012)

Dr. White said:


> The worst part of this all is that pt. 1 Neji was right: despite his change in opinion he still ended up dying to protect the Higher House. Destiny really is a bitch, fuck you Kishimoto.



Kind of have the same feeling here. I know that Kishi kind of designed it to be like his dad's death and show development about Neji's feelings, but too be honest, I'd rather have it flipped and have a member of the main branch die to protect him.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Dec 18, 2012)

Dr. White said:


> The worst part of this all is that pt. 1 Neji was right: despite his change in opinion he still ended up dying to protect the Higher House. Destiny really is a bitch, fuck you Kishimoto.



He did it of his own accord your dumb ass, do you not know how to read? Also, he was mainly trying to protect Naruto. Once again I ask, do you know how to read?

tard.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 18, 2012)

^ i think he died to protect both. not to mention, hinata would've taken the most damage if he hadn't protected them. it's just that his speech was directed to naruto to emphasize his character development & because it's nardo.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 18, 2012)

this shit really got me all fucked up man... I never been so mad after reading this manga, ever.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 18, 2012)

*I'm actually hurt... OMFG!!! Hyuuga/Neji fans...*

many, if not most of you know me on these forums... so you know this chapter is just... wow. 

*sigh* 

I need a moment everyone. I'm sure there are some others out there with me on this... people generally know who they are... (seemingly) few people left who would dare still defend the Hyuuga or Neji against he unprecedented criticism, the jokes, the trolling...

I can't believe kishi fucking did this...

After _*YEARS*_ of withstanding being ignored and pushed aside... to have THIS occur... to kill off Neji at this point... 

never before has this manga been able to effect me so much... so negatively.

I'm not going to say that I'm going to stop/quit reading the manga, because I just know it isn't true... but I never in my life considered it so seriously.


----------



## atduncan (Dec 18, 2012)

At least he did something. Else this manga could have finished without any action by him @ all. Be glad he became relevant again, in the end.


----------



## Jamiez (Dec 18, 2012)

Most trolled Naruto character in the history of all characters.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 18, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 18, 2012)

not going to lie i expected a big neji power up that placed him near kakashi level thanks to a byakugan upgrade...that didn't happen


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 18, 2012)

atduncan said:


> At least he did something. Else this manga could have finished without any action by him @ all. Be glad he became relevant again, in the end.



you're telling me to be happy or grateful about some part of this shit? are you insane?

I think I'd rather he die in part one if I knew he'd be so disrespected in part 2.

be glad he became relevant again? no! fuck that!

i'm going to digress here... if you're coming here to fuck with me... you're extremely low.



eyeknockout said:


> not going to lie i expected a big neji power up that placed him near kakashi level thanks to a byakugan upgrade...that didn't happen



I didn't even expect that to be honest... i had lost such optimism and hope over the years... but this? even with the couple of nice things to take and add to his ability/strength... 

this was totally not expected.

my opinion may not mean anything but this just dealt a MAJOR blow to how I feel about this manga...

he's easily the character with the most abrupt wtf kind of death out of characters who ever _did_ something significant...

in other words, he was trolled and shat on again... the part about "because you called me a genius" might be a "nice touch" within all this bullshit, but nothing can change how incredibly shitty this is.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 18, 2012)

HE DIDN'T UNLOCK THE GOLDEN B-Gan


----------



## αce (Dec 18, 2012)

ignored
then killed

sucks to be a neji fan


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm not surprised, he ignored Neji completely for basically all of Part 2 and then kills him off.

Shit happens.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 18, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> ignored
> then killed
> 
> sucks to be a neji fan



... ...



Skywalker said:


> I'm not surprised, he ignored Neji completely for basically all of Part 2 and then kills him off.
> 
> Shit happens.



I'm not surprised so much as stunned... just the way this went down... like others have pointed out other things... like how there's isn't even a team gai member around... 

there's so much that sucks about this. it's not just he fact that he was killed off. 

sure, it coincides with the notion that he hates the hyuuga/neji and all... but still...


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Dec 18, 2012)

This is why you should be a fan of characters that matter.

If you're not a fan of Naruto or Sasuke your character might get shit on. That's a chance you took when you became a Neji fan.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 18, 2012)

Shadow050 said:


> ... ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, as soon as Hinata popped into the picture again all over Naruto, it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Algol (Dec 18, 2012)

sorry bro...


also, i haven't seen Bart around in a while; I'm worried how he's handling it too.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Dec 18, 2012)

blame it on fate.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2012)

Just do what I do and switch bandwagons.

The going one at the moment is the Hinata bandwagon. Next chapter it will back to the Naruto/Obito bandwagon.


----------



## KingBoo (Dec 18, 2012)

it was pretty messed up. couldn't kishi kill him after letting neji do some new moves, saves his teammates, earn an insult from madara, earn a compliment from madara, and again save his teammates but die in the process?


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Dec 18, 2012)

Be proud to be a Neji fan, anyone can be a fan of the main character, but it takes balls to be a true fan of someone that might die randomly in the middle of a chapter. 

If Kakashi were to die randomly, I'd be even prouder to be the fan. Because I'd know he's the best character in the manga regardless.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 18, 2012)

Dragon Tattoo said:


> This is why you should be a fan of characters that matter.
> 
> If you're not a fan of Naruto or Sasuke your character might get shit on. That's a chance you took when you became a Neji fan.



umm... fuck you, this logic, and its tone.



Algol said:


> sorry bro...
> 
> 
> also, i haven't seen Bart around in a while; I'm worried how he's handling it too.



I haven't been around enough to be able to tell if Bart's been MIA, but you're not the first person I've seen mention him about this... 

I'm sure he's ok, or will be. I'm actually starting to better now that i've arrived at a conclusion regarding this BS. i just posted a thread about it.



Rainbow Dash said:


> Just do what I do and switch bandwagons.
> 
> The going one at the moment is the Hinata bandwagon. Next chapter it will back to the Naruto/Obito bandwagon.



lol



KingBoo said:


> it was pretty messed up. couldn't kishi kill him after letting neji do some new moves, saves his teammates, earn an insult from madara, earn a compliment from madara, and again save his teammates but die in the process?



yeah... kishi lost a lot of points with me (not that it matters) after this bullshit...

i could stomach a character i like dying, but the way this was done... so disrespectful to a character that was already being abused


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

Ah, Shadow, you're here, good.

Now if only Bart or Neji himself would show up.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Ah, Shadow, you're here, good.
> 
> Now if only Bart or Neji himself would show up.



LOL you were worried I'd hurt myself?  lol


----------



## darkdreamerx (Dec 18, 2012)

RIP NEJIIIIII .

Now I'm _really_ nervous to find out what other characters will die soon... .


----------



## Rational1955 (Dec 18, 2012)

Dragon Tattoo said:


>



Nooooo......not the bird too!!!!!


----------



## Gabe (Dec 18, 2012)

i thought he had an honorable death protecting his friends. his story had concluded in part one but was given a final spotlight.


----------



## Trent (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji finally does something worthwhile and goes down in a pretty epic way. It's actually unhoped-for for the Hyuugas to be relevant and hyped this way.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 18, 2012)

Dragon Tattoo said:


>



lol


(/tenchar)


----------



## Dade (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji is fine, the fox will heal him, neji is touching Naruto... all is good.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 18, 2012)

Tekkenman11 said:


> He did it of his own accord your dumb ass, do you not know how to read? Also, he was mainly trying to protect Naruto. Once again I ask, do you know how to read?
> 
> tard.



That has no bearing on fate...lol.

His fate was to die protecting the main house like all branch members. Regardless if he "chose" to or not, it is still fate.

Naruto is child of prophecy along with Sasuke therefore there has to be an objective fate for said prophecies to hold any bearing. Technically Neji's meeting with Naruto spurred his current ideology ending with him saving Hinata.

Now I ask: can you read?


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 18, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i thought he had an honorable death protecting his friends. his story had concluded in part one but was given a final spotlight.



it was honorable, and it had the nice touch.

that's not the point.. the point is inserting him only to kill him off in a heartbeat after YEARS of ignoring him into nigh oblivion. 



Trent said:


> Neji finally does something worthwhile and goes down in a pretty epic way. It's actually unhoped-for for the Hyuugas to be relevant and hyped this way.



you're missing the point. name the last character who was ignored for any significant time, and then inserted to die all in a single chapter...

you don't see the point because it's not someone you give a crap about.

and considering the past uchiha-hyuuga history on the forum, you probably hold a lil more on the negative side than the positive.

so your view on this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 18, 2012)

Dade said:


> Neji is fine, the fox will heal him, neji is touching Naruto... all is good.



next chapter begins with naruto saying "and i told you... i WON'T let my friends die!" and then heals Neji?  i wonder if the seal would also come back lol.

that'd probably just piss me off more lol.

more like "huh? neji's not my friend "

lol...


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 18, 2012)

darkdreamerx said:


> RIP NEJIIIIII .
> 
> Now I'm _really_ nervous to find out what other characters will die soon... .



no worries... he's not killing no more ppl lol


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9L0xCwtSxE[/YOUTUBE]

Kratos really says it best.


----------



## Rational1955 (Dec 18, 2012)

He died featless.  After all that genius talk, what a shame..........

I think he was the only prodigy to not get a decent fight in part 2 of the manga.

Well, at least Naruto, with all the powers he has, still sees Neji as a bad ass and a genius.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 18, 2012)

Rational1955 said:


> He died featless.  After all that genius talk, what a shame..........
> 
> I think he was the only prodigy to not get a decent fight in part 2 of the manga.
> 
> Well, at least Naruto, with all the powers he has, still sees Neji as a bad ass and a genius.



he wasn't featless... 

indeed... he's the most shitted on character who was supposed to significant.

naruto has accurate eyes in terms of character... he could see neji for what he really was. kishi was hatin'


----------



## santanico (Dec 19, 2012)

What he did was just.... I can't even ;_;


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 19, 2012)

this thread needs more feats


----------



## AceBizzle (Dec 19, 2012)

Shadow050 said:


> many, if not most of you know me on these forums... so you know this chapter is just... wow.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> ...



I feel ya, bro...

I really feel like I'm done with this manga after the next chapter...I just need to see if they're any decent reactions from Tenten and Lee...then I can be done

Naruto claiming Neji was a "genius" over and over had to be the ultimate slap in the face for Neji fans and general fans of logic.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 19, 2012)

Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!


I didn't even see this coming. Not sure if there were spoilers or not, but I didn't read them.

Neji was the shit. I love his character, his design, attitude, everything. Ughhh


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Dec 19, 2012)

AceBizzle said:


> I feel ya, bro...
> 
> I really feel like I'm done with this manga after the next chapter...I just need to see if they're any decent reactions from Tenten and Lee...then I can be done
> 
> Naruto claiming Neji was a "genius" over and over had to be the ultimate slap in the face for Neji fans and general fans of logic.



LOL. The thought that Neji was alive was seriously the only thing keeping you reading?


----------



## Tyler (Dec 19, 2012)

Dragon Tattoo said:


> This is why you should be a fan of characters that matter.
> 
> If you're not a fan of Naruto or Sasuke your character might get shit on. That's a chance you took when you became a Neji fan.



Such a shitty ass statement.


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Tyler said:


> Such a shitty ass statement.



You can't deny its truth.


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 19, 2012)

rip neji. this moment will be missed. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gugd-CukUIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alexdhamp (Dec 19, 2012)

This was just messed up. Even if the death was "touching"...it just seemed so lackluster and so damned sudden. No foreshadowing, nothing. 

And then there's Naruto... "How can I become Hokage if I can't even save one friend?" "I won't let you kill any of my friends."...so much for following themes, Kishi. Naruto better never become Hokage because he's already failed at his Nindou... 

...


----------



## Lord_Tenchi (Dec 19, 2012)

Damn, Kishi could have at least shown us his growth in part 2, or how he became a jounin. Worst character development of all in part 2. Hope a flash back about Neji happens .


----------



## Tapion (Dec 19, 2012)

LOL atleast people will feel what the sasouri fans felt...kishi shitted on half of naruto cast in the war....


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 19, 2012)

He was killed by the *Juubi *what else do you want?


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2012)

Why would you like Neji so much? It doesnt make any sense.


----------



## santanico (Dec 19, 2012)

Where the hell is Bart...


----------



## Tapion (Dec 19, 2012)

Rios said:


> Why would you like Neji so much? It doesnt make any sense.



I guess its part one...I mean if I only read shippuden and not part one i would not have liked Lee


----------



## Tyler (Dec 19, 2012)

Dragon Tattoo said:


> You can't deny its truth.



It's boring as fuck though. But you're right.

I became a fan of a lot of the villains and now all I have left is Ino and Shikamaru


----------



## PainHyuuga (Dec 19, 2012)

This chapter treated a true genius quite disrespectfully


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2012)

DatScizor said:


> I guess its part one...I mean if I only read shippuden and not part one i would not have liked Lee



Its ok to like him but that much? 

Dunno, every dieheart fan of a secondary character seems like a hipster or an attention whore to me. Why? Because they were all so underdeveloped they share the same traits.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 19, 2012)

To think people actually thought he would have stood against Sauce one day. Hilarious.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 19, 2012)

Kishimoto should've axed Lee instead imo.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 19, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> There goes one of my long-standing theories that Neji would be the head of the Hyuuga House by the end of the series, a process that would have been facilitated by Naruto as Hokage.
> 
> This really came out of nowhere, so I could see why this might confuse or piss some people off. It also sells the gravity and seriousness of this war. When Neji died, I thought to myself that the war had really started. You can kill a billion fodder or side characters. It would only serve to undermine the war if no major characters got killed. So to kill recognizable side characters like Shikaku and Inoichi, and then kill one of the original beloved genin in back to back chapters was ballsy on Kishimoto's part.
> 
> Farewell, Neji. Great character in part one. One of the many characters that fell through the cracks in part two, a failure on the mangaka's part.



Everything I had to say. 

I'm guessing Gai or Lee will be next with the 8 Gates.


----------



## Tempest (Dec 19, 2012)

in b4 obito brings everyone back with his rinne tensei


----------



## Jesse_Kirino (Dec 19, 2012)

RIP Neji. THE most wasted character in all Naruto Manga. The strongest of the rookies, after Naruto and Sasuke, yet the one with the fewest feats in part II. And by fewest, I mean NONE!!!

WTF Kishimoto????


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 19, 2012)

Dr. White said:


> That has no bearing on fate...lol.
> 
> His fate was to die protecting the main house like all branch members. Regardless if he "chose" to or not, it is still fate.
> 
> ...


Except it wasn't to protect the main house, it was to protect Naruto and Hinata. Hinata being from the main house is irrelevant, here she's not the main house. It was people who are important to him personally, he was acting as Neji not as a member of the branch house.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 19, 2012)

AceBizzle said:


> I feel ya, bro...
> 
> I really feel like I'm done with this manga after the next chapter...I just need to see if they're any decent reactions from Tenten and Lee...then I can be done
> 
> Naruto claiming Neji was a "genius" over and over had to be the ultimate slap in the face for Neji fans and general fans of logic.



i'm pretty close to being done too... but i know i'll continue at least to see the outcome... just sucks that it's probably over 100 chapters away. all i know is, now i will not put up with any more "tobi is obito" esque shenanigans.

i probably won't take the time and effort to provide any insights on certain shit anymore.

killing neji is a sign from kishi... it meant "fuck logic. here, i'll show you... watch me kill it"

the chapter said:
_*"hey hyuuga/neji fans! look! it's NEJI and the other Hyuugas! Look! they're being awesome! you're years of enduring have finally paid off! oops, neji dead. back to regularly scheduled programming..."*_

you last sentence speaks volumes of truth.



Alexdhamp said:


> This was just messed up. Even if the death was "touching"...it just seemed so lackluster and so damned sudden. No foreshadowing, nothing.
> 
> And then there's Naruto... "How can I become Hokage if I can't even save one friend?" "I won't let you kill any of my friends."...so much for following themes, Kishi. Naruto better never become Hokage because he's already failed at his Nindou...
> 
> ...



the funny thing is i don't even see this having a huge impact on naruto... remember sasuke apparent death? ...kyuubi.

hinata's apparent death... 6 tail kyuubi...

neji's REAL death... receives taunt from enemy... 





Lord_Tenchi said:


> Damn, Kishi could have at least shown us his growth in part 2, or how he became a jounin. Worst character development of all in part 2. Hope a flash back about Neji happens .



yeah... but Neji gets _special_ treatment unlike others... and that's special in a bad way. hence the years of being ignored, the way he wasn't at all in the previous chapter, the way he didn't get a speech bubble when naruto's peers were rushing to his aid.... kishi had been treating him like he was dead for a while.

of course my other side says that neji was trying to escape the manga which he knew he was too goof for, and finally found his way out lol.



DatScizor said:


> LOL atleast people will feel what the sasouri fans felt...kishi shitted on half of naruto cast in the war....





Prince Vegeta said:


> He was killed by the *Juubi *what else do you want?



indeed... he was... but what do i want? how about a small side order of respect  from the author? how about some redemption for the YEARS of neglect and willful ignoring? 

as person with Vegeta in their avy, one would think that you could understand what getting shat on was like...

the death itself isn't so much of the problem as the virtually everything before it in part 2



Rios said:


> Why would you like Neji so much? It doesnt make any sense.



assuming this is to me... he was just an awesome character way back from part 1. 

this reaction warranted... anybody would react this way if their favorite character was the victim of such a quick and out of left field death after enduring such pains as a fan over the years...



starr said:


> Where the hell is Bart...



probably had enough Naruto for one day after reading the chapter...



DatScizor said:


> I guess its part one...I mean if I only read shippuden and not part one i would not have liked Lee



of  course part 1 plays the biggest role.



PainHyuuga said:


> This chapter treated a true genius quite disrespectfully



damn sure did



Rios said:


> Its ok to like him but that much?
> 
> Dunno, every dieheart fan of a secondary character seems like a hipster or an attention whore to me. Why? Because they were all so underdeveloped they share the same traits.



this isn't about being diehard... this about hoping for a long time and eventually starting to accept that he'll just be forever ignored... then once you start believing that, he's brought back just to die in the same chapter.

you just don't understand because you're not trying to.



Tyler said:


> Such a shitty ass statement.



you've never been more correct.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 19, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> To think people actually thought he would have stood against Sauce one day. Hilarious.



everyone saw that kishi kept them from facing each other to protect sauce... and this chapter did show a little more of hyuuga fire power.

let's not forget they were dealing with the juubi... which makes the hachibi and kyuubi look quite small in comparison.

thanks for starting something up like this, in this kind of thread though... duly appreciated 



Tempest said:


> in b4 obito brings everyone back with his rinne tensei



lol i doubt it.... and would have mixed feelings about it...


----------



## Edo Madara (Dec 19, 2012)

This is the worst death of this manga

seriously kishimoto shouldn't killed any rookies, they are the next generation especially Neji, he got the worst fate, his father died and now he's died too I mean he is the future hyuuga leader dammit!! and now kishi just shit on it, it's just very sad, Neji didn't deserved it


----------



## Edo Madara (Dec 19, 2012)

This is the worst death of this manga

seriously kishimoto shouldn't killed any rookies, they are the next generation, the have future especially Neji, he got the worst fate, his father died and now he's died too I mean he is the future hyuuga leader dammit!! we want to see him break his fate and prove himself as the greatest leader of hyuuga and now kishi just shit on all of it

it's very sad, Neji didn't deserved it (and I'm not even neji fan)


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 19, 2012)

Jesse_Kirino said:


> *The strongest of the rookies, after Naruto and Sasuke,* yet the one the fewest feats in part II. And by fewest, I mean NONE!!!



Nope, never happened.


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Dec 19, 2012)

It doesn't even really matter who the next strongest kid was after Naruto/Sasuke, since those two have god-like powers now. The next strongest would still be a million times weaker.


----------



## Tempest (Dec 19, 2012)

Shadow050 said:


> lol i doubt it.... and would have mixed feelings about it...



The ironic part about it is that Obito talked about using the rinne tensei in that very same chapter.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Dec 19, 2012)

Shadow050 said:


> the funny thing is i don't even see this having a huge impact on naruto... remember sasuke apparent death? ...kyuubi.
> 
> hinata's apparent death... 6 tail kyuubi...
> 
> neji's REAL death... receives taunt from enemy...


Actually, Naruto was taunted first with Hinata's apparent death, too, remember? The bits about "it was like this for me, too, when Konoha-nin killed my parents in front of me" and "love breeds sacrifice"? I'm hoping we see a HBSoD followed by the mother of all Unstoppable Rages...bonus points if we see inner thoughts of _Kurama_ actually trying to calm him down as opposed to how he always took advantage of Naruto's rage.

Slaughter Obito and deal justice against him for Neji, Naruto! :


Shadow050 said:


> everyone saw that kishi kept them from facing each other to protect sauce... and this chapter did show a little more of hyuuga fire power.
> 
> let's not forget they were dealing with the juubi... which makes the hachibi and kyuubi look quite small in comparison.
> 
> ...


I'm also a Kakashi fan...but I'm expecting him to sacrifice his life to use Chiyo's Tensei technique on the fallen Neji. I'd hate to see Kakashi die...but he's already lived a good amount of time, whereas Neji is only 17... I loathe having to choose between two favorite characters, but... 


Edo Madara said:


> This is the worst death of this manga
> 
> seriously kishimoto shouldn't killed any rookies, they are the next generation, the have future especially Neji, he got the worst fate, his father died and now he's died too I mean *he is the future hyuuga leader* dammit!! we want to see him break his fate and prove himself as the greatest leader of hyuuga and now kishi just shit on all of it
> 
> it's very sad, Neji didn't deserved it (and I'm not even neji fan)


Actually, no, he wasn't. That honor fell on Hanabi's young head.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 19, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> This is the worst death of this manga
> 
> seriously kishimoto shouldn't killed any rookies, they are the next generation especially Neji, he got the worst fate, his father died and now he's died too I mean he is the future hyuuga leader dammit!! and now kishi just shit on it, it's just very sad, Neji didn't deserved it


Actually I think it works. Yes he's part of the next generation but that's why it works, if only the parents died we'd feel that Naruto's generation were safe through plot shield but with Neji's death it shows that even if there are still characters in the Konoha 11 under a plot shield that Naruto's friends could die, even if Neji's the only Konoha 11 member to die the fact is their survival won't be so obvious now.

But his death isn't him being an expendable Konoha 11 member. He's made an impact on several characters and is the only Jonin in the Konoha 11. It's a death that will upset fans and characters alike and the way he died was how he'd want to die, protecting people he cares about.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 19, 2012)

Why are you being so dramatic? Naruto Manga is near its end anyways, and killing off Neji in such way is way better than giving him zero panel time.


----------



## Jesse_Kirino (Dec 19, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Nope, never happened.



Who is the strongest then?


----------



## lucky (Dec 19, 2012)

i got sooo fucking annoyed.  from hype, he's supposed to be the one  'normal' guy who can stand toe-to-toe with sasuke and naruto.  Someone  in the same league as them.

But nooo.  Why couldn't it have been chouji?  No one likes a useless fatty. angry


----------



## Cord (Dec 19, 2012)

As a huge fan of the character, I am rather disappointed. I have no problem with him dying in this arc as long as his _'supposed final grand moment'_ would be well handled, well written and well portrayed. But unfortunately, it wasn't. The disappointment and glum that I think I feel about Neji's death might have been merely due to the fact that I am a fan and would hate to see him go like this; NOT that there was actually any strong emotion that was elicited- to the readers of the manga in *general*. 

It rather gave me the impression that the author was in a haste to get rid off his character, instead. His character development has been neglected ever since part 2 started. In fact, he's hardly been considered a relevant character at all whatsoever and was almost completely brushed to the side throughout the course of the war until his appearance in this chapter. As such makes Neji's death- a _complete lackluster_. Far from how Itachi or Jiraiya or even Asuma's deaths were, as theirs were illustrated rather magnificently. But I guess, that's to be expected for a minor character like Neji.

On a positive side, it's just the author being rather, somewhat _'realistic'_ in this war I guess, where anyone can die randomly. It's just unfortunate that it has to be Neji out of all minor characters.


----------



## lucky (Dec 19, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> To think people actually thought he would have stood against Sauce one day. Hilarious.



you shut your mouth!  you shut your stinking mouth!! angry


He was to be the one of very few people who could stand toe-to-toe with the top characters of the manga (naruto/sasuke).  A peer to keep those two in check.  

Stories are always better when the main character isn't the absolute most powerful but wins anyway.


----------



## Kdol (Dec 19, 2012)

lol... fodder death to a fodder character. Kishi you make me proud


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 19, 2012)

I think this was a good death for such a minor character as Neji, if he would be my favorite character I would be happy he got such an noble death. He isn't important to the story so of course he is not going to get 10 chapters story for him before he will die. And since Neji hasn't had much panel time in part 2 one would think that at least giving him heroic death would somewhat pay for that absence.

This death was good because it happened all of a sudden, that's realism in a war. People could die at any second. Adding some flashback bullshit would have killed the moment like how Kabuto vs. Itachi & Sasuke happened.

And on another positive side it's good that Kishimoto actually killed one the Konoha rookies here. He could have easily killed Hiashi instead.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 19, 2012)

RIP Neji.


he will be revived he will be revived he will be revived!


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 19, 2012)

Shadow050 said:


> everyone saw that kishi kept them from facing each other to protect sauce... and this chapter did show a little more of hyuuga fire power.
> 
> let's not forget they were dealing with the juubi... which makes the hachibi and kyuubi look quite small in comparison.
> 
> thanks for starting something up like this, in this kind of thread though... duly appreciated





lucky said:


> you shut your mouth!  you shut your stinking mouth!! angry



You guys, don't know enough despair yet.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 19, 2012)

lucky said:


> But nooo.  Why couldn't it have been chouji?  No one likes a useless fatty. angry


I really hate comments like this. First off I like Chouji. Second you're saying "don't kill off a character who's death has an emotional impact, kill of someone I don't care about". Yes Neji's death is sad but wanting a death you would consider less sad in its place is insulting the sacrifice he made.

I guess you guys must hate Joss Whedon since he only kills off lovable characters.


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I really hate comments like this. First off I like Chouji. Second you're saying "don't kill off a character who's death has an emotional impact, kill of someone I don't care about". Yes Neji's death is sad but wanting a death you would consider less sad in its place is insulting the sacrifice he made.
> 
> I guess you guys must hate Joss Whedon since he only kills off lovable characters.



lucky is pretty much the worst type of fan, and pretty well embodies those complaining about Neji's death.

"No, Kishi, don't kill off a character I like in an insulting way. Do that to Sakura or Chouji"


----------



## Deana (Dec 19, 2012)

I thought he "death" was well done and very shocking.  He died protecting the very character(s) he was trying to kill and/or humiliate in part I.  It was epic and brought him full circle.

I mourning Neji like my sister mourned the death of Vegeta.

I actually don't believe he will stay dead and even if he does that was epic.  This was a clever way for Kishi to remove that curse seal and he will so be brought back to life without it.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm still in shock. 


he will be revived he will be revived he will be revived!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 19, 2012)

I laughed when he died. I really did. 
Especially because in the beginning of the chapter, Kishi tried so hard to bring back the hype for the Hyuugas ("WE THINK WE ARE LIKE THE STRONGEST CLAN IN KONOHA BUT NO ONE WOULD EVER FUCKING BELIEVE THAT SHIT" ), even giving them feats which are out-of-proportion (yeah right, Kaiten, which was destroyed by a single punch, suddenly being able to deflect an attack from the goddamn Juubi, much less them actually being able to build it up when the Juubi's speed was near-instantaneous).
It seemed like such a sad last little effort to try to make them relevant again, but we already knew they were nothing, hell, Kishi always knew they were nothing. It would seem like Kishi, despite his attempt at trying to seem like he actually gave a fuck, really doesn't.

But another reason why i laughed was because i really disliked the little shit. By far the character that had outlived his usefulness and development the most.


----------



## Voodoo chile (Dec 19, 2012)

_*Exit:*_ House of Hyuuga!


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Dec 19, 2012)

makeoutparadise said:


> HE DIDN'T UNLOCK THE GOLDEN B-Gan


This was always Hinata's destiny.


----------



## Jesse_Kirino (Dec 19, 2012)

Dragon Tattoo said:


> lucky is pretty much the worst type of fan, and pretty well embodies those complaining about Neji's death.
> 
> "No, Kishi, don't kill off a character I like in an insulting way. Do that to Sakura or Chouji"



And you pretty much embody those who like to generalize and make no-basis assumptions. 

Most complain because Neji died hastily and without ever showing his true potential, while others, less deserving characters, in my opinion, got some feats to demonstrate.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Dec 19, 2012)

NOW ARE YOU BITCHES HAPPY ABOUT A MAIN CHARACTER DYING???? YOU ALL FINALLY GOT YOUR WISH!!!! GOD DAMN!! the hyuuga continue to get nerfed and shitted on lol. After neji's dad threw a big ass haduuuken this shit happens. Neji better unleash a final attack befor he bites the dust.

1st the lame ass obito revile and now this........i'm really feeling sad right now.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7cbmHGnzP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

*The day(s) after... your feelings now?*

A wall of text, only serious comments please. Thank you! 


I think I can speak for everyone when I say yesterday everyone was in shock. Shock 2.0! It was so unexpected that someone from K11 would die. Neji will be missed (I found him a great character in part 1... in part 2 he remains good but unfortunately his development stopped since Kishi seems to forgot him most of the time). But this death was epic. I know Neji-fans are mad now, but I would be proud. Neji has, after Jiraiya, Zabuza and Kisame, the best death in this manga till so far. A true shinobi worthy.

*4* pages! *4* freaking pages! More did Kish not need to kill the* 5th most popular *member from K11 (look at latest Japanese polls from april this year). You can say Neji's death deserved more panel time just like Asuma and Jiraiya got. And I understand that argument a little, but if you ask me I think that would be less epic and sad then it was now. This was so surprising, so fast, so realistic, with no mercy. This was a scene from war, this is what I want to see. And again, in my opinion Neji's death was badass. He gave his live for Hinata and Naruto and protected the Hyuga-clan just like his father did. He died as a hero and his last words... it made me speechless. His, Naruto's and Hinata's face impressions... nice drawned. 

Even the bird, wich for me was symbolizing_ 'Neji is free from his burden'_, was killed by the Juubi. That was some dark shit. I had for a moment not the feeling I was reading a shounen. It was very sad but also very, very well written. In the anime this chapter will be a whole episode, no doubt about that.

My question to you all now is, a day after the chapter, how are you still feeling with Neji death? I realise it is just a manga and just a character from it, but I admit Neji's death made and still makes me a bit sad and believe me, I am not at all 'the emotional type'. It was an amazing chapter, but demn, also a dark and cold one. You can love it or hate it that Neji is dead, but it was written perfectly. I think the most from us don't realise it for 100% that Neji is dead. He is gone. Kishi showed us he has some huge balls to dare to kill a popular character from K11. I mean, it is not  easy to do that. Remember how some time ago a teenager killed himself when he saw Itachi was killed. But Kishi is on rampage now, me like that.

We were all screaming for deaths, now we get them. Complaining about that now -> silly. It is hard to realise those deaths, but at least now we feel the war. *And stop with that 'reviving bla bla' bullshit, we don't know that. For now, just enjoy the latest awesome chapters and wait for the future. *


Your opinion KT? How are you now feeling with Neji's death, the day(s) after. And why? Please share your opinion.


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Jesse_Kirino said:


> Most complain because Neji died hastily and *without ever showing his true potential*



He did, though.

HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 19, 2012)

Jesse_Kirino said:


> And you pretty much embody those who like to generalize and make no-basis assumptions.
> 
> Most complain because Neji died hastily and without ever showing his true potential, while others, less deserving characters, in my opinion, got some feats to demonstrate.


Except he's done a lot. Sure most was before the timeskip but he still became a jonin and had some decent moments through the war. Plus the sudden nature of his death is good writing in my eyes, it makes it more powerful.

"I am a leaf on the wind, watch how I..."


----------



## Jesse_Kirino (Dec 19, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Except he's done a lot. Sure most was before the timeskip but he still became a jonin and had some decent moments through the war. Plus the sudden nature of his death is good writing in my eyes, it makes it more powerful.
> 
> "I am a leaf on the wind, watch how I..."



That's because you don't really care for the character and that's fine. Just Put Hinata in his place, not having appeared in almost 40 chapters and dieing in the one that appears, and if you still see it the same way, I pass.


----------



## Fido (Dec 19, 2012)

Shadow050 said:


> I'm not going to say that I'm going to stop/quit reading the manga, because I just know it isn't true...



You lack hatred.
Just quit it already.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

Why quit? Findally popular characters die. I liked Neji too but this is a war. 

Please never read Seinen, boys and girls, if you are already depressed with this.

I was sad too when I saw Neji get killed, but on the other way also happy because he has been given a heroic death.


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Voodoo chile said:


> _*Exit:*_ House of Hyuuga!


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

No opinion? Yesterday the most reactions were pure out of emotion. Maybe now some more mature...


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Dec 19, 2012)

Should have made it a public poll.

Anyway, I still feel as though Neji's death would have been something great had he actually had some presence before this. He spent the entire war being a joke. From getting assaulted by Zetsu fodder to running out of chakra to being criticized by Kiba for not doing the obvious and warning his team that somebody was coming (his Byakugan was on) I don't know how to feel about this. Neji hadn't even appeared in the chapters prior to this one with the rest of the shinobi alliance. 

Then all of a sudden he shows up again and we're getting talks about how the Hyuuga are the strongest in konoha. And then Neji dies. His death was sudden, alright. It's like he got pulled back into the manga just to die. It feels weird as hell to see him reappear after a long dissapearance in this chapter and then get taken out like that.

I didn't actually vote in the poll since none of the options apply to me. Neji was an okay character and I was surprised to see him die. But *the way in which he died doesn't sit right with me.*


----------



## -JT- (Dec 19, 2012)

Dragon Tattoo said:


> This is why you should be a fan of characters that matter.
> 
> If you're not a fan of Naruto or Sasuke your character might get shit on. That's a chance you took when you became a Neji fan.



I think most of us became Neji fans back in Part 1, back when Kishimoto actually liked him and made him awesome.

---

Shadow, well said. Even if only this one entire chapter had been full of Neji goodness, his death would have been more acceptable, because he would have gone out chock full of feats. But Kishimoto had to throw in Hiashi and Hinata too, which had the knock on effect of making Neji's efforts seem less impressive and pointless.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree on you that Neji deserved more panel time before his death in this war, hell, in whole part 2 in fact! 

But that does not change my opinion on how he was killed. It was sudden, sad, realistic and cruel all at the same time. It touched me, I must admit it. And when a death touches you in a manga, you have written it well. You agree?


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Dec 19, 2012)

RIP Neji 

He started out as kind of a douche, but during his fight with Naruto in the Chuunin Exam we got to understand him and he really gained my respect with his actions during the Sasuke Retrieval. He gained even more respect with the honorable way he died while protecting his friends/comrades.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 19, 2012)

a whole day. its been a whole day and i still cant believe it. naji hyuga is dead. The only character you could know with certainty would answer yes to the question 'does it blend?' 100% of the time. you will be missed.


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Still the best death in the manga. Jiraiya should've died like this.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

Dragon Tattoo said:


> Still the best death in the manga. Jiraiya should've died like this.



For me.
1. Jiraiya
2. Kisame
3. Neji and Zabuza.


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Dec 19, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> For me.
> 1. Jiraiya
> 2. Kisame
> 3. Neji and Zabuza.



I have to agree. Neji's up there, but Jiraiya was fucking epic. 

When he got he throat shattered I was like "HOLY SHIT!"

Kishimoto's a genius at epic, brutal deaths.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 19, 2012)

I liked neji death it was cool , and hinata there gives more emotion but i am a guy who is 
realistic !


NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> *And stop with that 'reviving bla bla' bullshit, we don't know that. . *


Dont whant to be a asshole but i know that will happen !


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Dec 19, 2012)

I guess. The last time somebody's death touched me in this manga was when Kakashi died. Or when I thought Hinata was going to die. It felt kinda fitting to see Neji die like his father did (he didn't even see his Edo zombie). He died for a girl he once hated and a guy who he once thought was a total loser. He died remembering values that he learned way back at the chunnin exam fight.

The only thing keeping me from agreeing with you is that the guy was completely forgotten about before this chapter.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't believe in that reviving again. I would be dissapointed. But for now, just enjoy chapter after chapter. Things are good right now.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

Pyre's Plight said:


> Should have made it a public poll.
> 
> QUOTE]
> I hope the people are honest, but indeed, on this forum you have a lot of trollers and stuff so...
> ...


----------



## Magnamancy (Dec 19, 2012)

Died like someone would in a real war.

Neji, you were a cool character, and I'm sorry to see you go.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 19, 2012)

ChaosX7 said:


> this thread needs more feats


Ask and I shall deliver
[sp]

[/sp]


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 19, 2012)

Eventhough I am not a Neji fan(I admit I thought he was a character with alot of potential back in part 1) I am really pissedoff at this.

Getting him killed off like fodder ? 

Come on man. Trying to kill a character you forgot a long time ago for emotinal impact ? Assume its going to work ? Thats retarded.
Kishimoto did great injustice to Neji.
He should have let the guy have his moments before he killed him off. He isn't just some fodder. 

I am glad I am not a Neji fan. I'd probably drop the manga if I was.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

Grimm, you were THE ONE who was complaining about no deaths in this war. Previous week you were less active then else and this week you come back with this bullshit. Seriously, drop the manga. You are always complaining. 

Annoying lad.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

No more opinions? I'm really interested.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 19, 2012)

Jesse_Kirino said:


> That's because you don't really care for the character and that's fine. Just Put Hinata in his place, not having appeared in almost 40 chapters and dieing in the one that appears, and if you still see it the same way, I pass.



then he will understand your pain


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 19, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Grimm, you were THE ONE who was complaining about no deaths in this war. Previous week you were less active then else and this week you come back with this bullshit. Seriously, drop the manga. You are always complaining.
> 
> Annoying lad.




You better wipe the jizz of Kishimoto off your eyes....
Because you aren't seeing straight.

Look. 

I said "I want to see a movie"

And you gave me the dvd of the worst movie of all times.

When I say, "dude that was one shitty movie." 
You say "Stop complaining. You asked to see a movie. And you saw one."

Whats wrong with you ?


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2012)

Still not giving a shit about Neji
Still hating police
Still giving this chapter 10/10 because it was so fun


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 19, 2012)

Nothing, really. He's been dead to me since part 1.

If you wanted good character deaths, look at Zabuza and Jiraiya.


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Dec 19, 2012)

Yea Im dissapointed

But I gave up on this manga a long time ago


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> You are notting more then a frustrated tard who is crying that your Sauce is far less in the manga then Naruto... Go home, Grimm, go home.
> 
> A child of 10 has better arguments then you.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 19, 2012)

his death was just needed to show naruto and others the horrors of war. people die in war for no real reason and neji protected his friends. really if kishi had killed sakura people would not have cared they would have been happy and said the war needed deaths. and she has also been forgotten on part 2 for the most part. also if tenten, kiba, or shino would have died no one would care. so kishi used a character like neji he could have done this to lee as well cause it would impact more.


----------



## Kiss (Dec 19, 2012)

RIP Neji. You'll be missed!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 19, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> You are notting more then a frustrated tard who is crying that your Sauce is far less in the manga then Naruto... Go home, Grimm, go home.
> 
> A child of 10 has better arguments then you.



Fuck... nice rebuttal. I guess I have to go home now....


----------



## 8 (Dec 19, 2012)

Shadow050 said:


> the funny thing is i don't even see this having a huge impact on naruto... remember sasuke apparent death? ...kyuubi.
> 
> hinata's apparent death... 6 tail kyuubi...
> 
> neji's REAL death... receives taunt from enemy...


they were never that close. i would even say they barely even knew each other. unlike for example sasuke, hinata or others like kiba, shikamaru who were his classmates, naruto didn't know neiji till the chuunin exams. 

they had a confrontation in the chuunin exam, then the sasuke retrieval mission. part two they met at the sand misson, when they were deciding if sasuke had to be killed, and when naruto's clone showed up to help in the war. (did i miss something)

if naruto went overboard for him it would just feel forced.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 19, 2012)

Fascinating.

Neji already had one of the best deaths in the series in part 1. He lived through that. This time....

Hell, Choji might be in danger too.

As a Neji fan I'm not gonna cry that he was abused or mistreated here. His performance was admirable.

He was given one last showing not to show power, because he had power. But to show how far he had come as a person. 

In the first serious fight he had in this series, he beat Hinata into Oblivion. He tried to kill her. He dies now, to save her. That is one hell of a character arc.

Spoiler alert for the movie Act of Valor.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I saw a movie earlier this year, Act of Valor, lots of publicity, it was the SEAL movie that was portrayed by real SEALS. In the climax of that movie one of our awesome commandos dives on a grenade and dies to save his team. That's what Neji did this chapter. He dived on the grenade. He didn't have to, he wasn't in the line of fire. He chose to. It was a hero's death. And I won't diminish it out of some sense that he wasn't used well or enough. It happens often enough in life, that someone you used to be close to even if it was just someone you were in class with in school, passes away. Sometimes when you could've easily crossed a street and spoken to them...that's life. And in war...it's worse. It is the fickle nature of death.




Let's be perfectly honest, this is directed at all the people who wanted "named character" deaths. This is what you wanted. You see it wouldn't be brave to kill off Tenten. "Named Character" isn't really what you wanted. You wanted it to be someone we cared about, someone that it would torpedo someone else's fandom. You wanted a death that would be painful. You wanted...someone important. And someone important, means someone awesome.

I'm reminded of the title of the episode of DBZ during the Majin Buu saga, when Cell began to turn the tide against our heroes. "The Losses Begin."


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

*Amat?rasu’s Son * 

Once again, perfectly said!


----------



## Rational1955 (Dec 19, 2012)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> *He was given one last showing not to show power, because he had power. But to show how far he had come as a person.
> 
> In the first serious fight he had in this series, he beat Hinata into Oblivion. He tried to kill her. He dies now, to save her. That is one hell of a character arc.*



I thought this too.  Very eloquently put!


----------



## Undertaker (Dec 19, 2012)

Lol Neji`s death was kinda random

Better die in the end of part one


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

This is just the beginning. Kishi is mad right now. Mad I tell y'all!! Rampage!!!


----------



## Kusa (Dec 19, 2012)

I liked his death because Kishi would have not given him some panels anyway.Now atleast Naruto did break his words,that he won't let any friend die.This can be just good.

I am sorry for the Neji fans(I like him too )but he would have not gotten more panels then he will get now as a death character


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

Villain said:


> Now atleast Naruto did break his words,that he won't let any friend die.




What shows Naruto still is a human, a child. Not a Messiah like some here are mentioning. 

Me like it!


----------



## Benzaiten (Dec 19, 2012)

Of all the rookies, why did it have to be Neji...


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 19, 2012)

Goodbye Neji, even though you honestly haven't been a really important character since Part II started. I guess this was Kishi's way of saying ''fuck you'' to the Neji fans, holy shit.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 19, 2012)

I feel this one chapter should have been two. One for the dying action itself and another for Neji's final words to Naruto and Hinata. Neji's death felt rushed to me.

But that's the only problem I have with it. Overall I thought it was sad, shocking, yet still positive in tone; Neji got to go out the way he wanted to, and died a free bird. Which is also why I think he isn't coming back; Gaara and Kakashi died filled with regret, and needed a second chance to sort out their problems. Neji, on the other hand, died content with himself, like Jiraiya, and Kishi won't soil that happiness with a revival.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 19, 2012)

I loved Neji as a character, but this death was lame

He deserved at least two chapters in the spotlight before his demise.


----------



## Benzaiten (Dec 19, 2012)

Neji, you will always be one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 19, 2012)

I figured him not having a flashy death was why he said "because I was called a genius." Giving more power to him finally saying he died the way he wanted as opposed to how everyone else thought he was going to end up.

Also paralleling how the way Naruto "freed" himself was by becoming flashy, and insanely strong because he was called a loser.


----------



## principito (Dec 19, 2012)

Naruto Fighto said:


> Be proud to be a Neji fan, anyone can be a fan of the main character, but it takes balls to be a true fan of someone that might die randomly in the middle of a chapter.
> 
> If Kakashi were to die randomly, I'd be even prouder to be the fan. Because I'd know he's the best character in the manga regardless.



In all honesty, I will kee this as probably one of the best quotes i've read this year.

Dear shadow, Dear Bart, must be proud. Neji is strong, but further than that, he died a hero. It is VERY rare in this manga that somebody takes a hit for someone else, specially in the "good guys". I remember Sasuke taking a hit for Naruto, and Minato taking a hit for naruto, but other than that... nope.

So honestly, After Jiraya's dead, this is pretty much up there with the most honorable deads in the entire manga. I like Neji as a character a lot, his power level and his development. I'm not a fan as Shadow or Bart, but if I were, I'd take this dead anytime.

It will be EXTREMELY hard for side characters to get actual development. Other than Sasuke and Naruto, everybody else is going to remain right where they are..... Neji died a Hero.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 19, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> What shows Naruto still is a human, a child. Not a Messiah like some here are mentioning.
> 
> Me like it!



I like this too but Naruto is the one who thinks of himself as the messiah.He was the one who said he won't let any of his friends die,despite that it's given that people die in a war.Naruto should realize that he is only a human not some people here.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I loved Neji as a character, but this death was lame
> 
> *He deserved at least two chapters in the spotlight* before his demise.



Against the Juubi...


----------



## Kusa (Dec 19, 2012)

Holy shit ,I still can't  believe that this really happened


He was so young 

But I am somehow still glad a character died.I have mixed feelings about this.


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 19, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> This is the worst death of this manga
> 
> *seriously kishimoto shouldn't killed any rookies*, they are the next generation, the have future especially Neji, he got the worst fate, his father died and now he's died too I mean he is the future hyuuga leader dammit!! we want to see him break his fate and prove himself as the greatest leader of hyuuga and now kishi just shit on all of it
> 
> it's very sad, Neji didn't deserved it (and I'm not even neji fan)



Totallllly disagree. I'm sick of all good guy characters under 18 having some sort of immortal plot shroud that dont so much as bruise them. A story where only the old people and mentors die is boring and predictable.

Talking about it in principle btw, not necessarilly about Neji specificaly, of whose death i'm largely neutral towards. Too bad Kishi never found a way to make use of him while alive.


----------



## Jack of All Trades (Dec 19, 2012)

Sucks to be Naruto fans. My fav character would never be ignored in my fav manga, even if he's just nobody.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

Jack of All Trades said:


> Sucks to be Naruto fans. My fav character would never be ignored in my fav manga, even if he's just nobody.


----------



## Bitch (Dec 19, 2012)

Kishi is a bad writer.  What else needs to be said?

Neji and Choji should have died in the SRA.  Hinata should have died during the invasion.


----------



## Jack of All Trades (Dec 19, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


>







Bitch said:


> Kishi is a bad writer.  What else needs to be said?
> 
> Neji and Choji should have died in the SRA.  Hinata should have died during the invasion.



Agreed.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

Bitch said:


> Kishi is a bad writer.  What else needs to be said?
> 
> Neji and Choji should have died in the SRA.  Hinata should have died during the invasion.



 People seriously can't see that this was the most epic death for Neji... Seriously?!  I cry for you all.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

You come here to troll and you share this link to me.

Try to be original, at least.


----------



## Jack of All Trades (Dec 19, 2012)

I used to be a Neji fan, and I forgot who is Neji until I'm seeing all these neji rip comments in FB and forums until now. Ah, now I remember him.. Terrible writing....


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

Jack of All Trades said:


> I used to be a Neji fan, and I forgot who is Neji until I'm seeing all these neji rip comments in FB and forums until now. Ah, now I remember him.. Terrible writing....



You go to the official NarutoForums page, then you scroll down till you see the One Piece-section. There are many people like you. You will enjoy it over there.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 19, 2012)

Jesse_Kirino said:


> That's because you don't really care for the character and that's fine. Just Put Hinata in his place, not having appeared in almost 40 chapters and dieing in the one that appears, and if you still see it the same way, I pass.


Whoa, who said I didn't care for Neji? Certainly not me that's for sure. I like Neji, I think he's a great character and he'll be missed. I guess you made that assumption because the rest of your argument falls apart without it.


----------



## Jack of All Trades (Dec 19, 2012)

No, I'm not here to troll. I'm here to went my anger on Kishi for killing a character so disrespectfully.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

On Facebook even a page "Rip Neji" with more then 85 000 fans already. Deeeemn.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

Atleast in this manga some popular characters die, you know.


----------



## Jack of All Trades (Dec 19, 2012)

If Neji was a popular character, why he has so much less panel time? He's just a fodder to Kishi and I don't think Kishi is capable enough to make something out of this death. I don't think his death had to do do anything with the story. Terrible writing.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Dec 19, 2012)

"Popular" (when was the last Naruto popularity poll) don't have to die in order to make a series better. Character death can be handled poorly, which is what everyone is complaining about. Think of a character that we haven't seen for a long time. Then suddenly he reappears and gets a dramatic death. Lead up? We never needed any leadup. The character just needed to be there before dying beforehand. Neji...had no presence before this.

Edit: He's talking about the popularity polls. Iruka always ranks top 20 on them despite getting minimal panel time too.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 19, 2012)

Villain said:


> I like this too but Naruto is the one who thinks of himself as the messiah.He was the one who said he won't let any of his friends die,despite that it's given that people die in a war.Naruto should realize that he is only a human not some people here.


I disagree.

Naruto doesn't particularly believe he's the messiah. He's had everyone tell him he is, so he doesn't want to let anyone down, but he's also wondered about how the hell he's going to do it, since he has no idea how to bring about this revolution.

But he would've said I won't let anyone die Child of Prophecy or not. That's just his personality.

Naruto doesn't want anyone dying on his behalf.


NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Atleast in this manga some popular characters die, you know.



Well you can't insult One Piece on that. Oda 86'd both Whitebeard and Ace.

He's damn good at deaths, but he also saves them til they'll have massive dramatic impact for his main and supporting characters.


----------



## Jack of All Trades (Dec 19, 2012)

You can't argue about Oda's writing. I don't know what impact this death brings to the storyline of Naruto...


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 19, 2012)

Jack of All Trades said:


> You can't argue about Oda's writing. I don't know what impact this death brings to the storyline of Naruto...



Well time will tell on that one.

But the death not having any effect is also a statement.

Soldiers die in war. You can't have a revenge rampage for every single one, even the ones that you know.

I do like Neji's final words of wisdom to Naruto.

He told him in the most Japanese of ways, don't throw your life away.


----------



## Bart (Dec 19, 2012)

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_

Sad times but if my theory is pretty much right, which I do believe it has given I've been sort of expecting Neji's death for a while or I should say wasn't surprised it happened, we'll be seeing him again soon as well as the _White Eyes_.


----------



## Danzio (Dec 19, 2012)

Shadow050 said:


> many, if not most of you know me on these forums... so you know this chapter is just... wow.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> ...



I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 19, 2012)

Goodnight sweet prince Still, I'm pretty sure that he'll be revived somehow, even though it would feel kinda cheap, because his death scene was beautiful.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 19, 2012)

Kdol said:


> lol... fodder death to a fodder character. Kishi you make me proud



fodder comment from fodder poster



Nachrael said:


> I think this was a good death for such a minor character as Neji, if he would be my favorite character I would be happy he got such an noble death. He isn't important to the story so of course he is not going to get 10 chapters story for him before he will die. And since Neji hasn't had much panel time in part 2 one would think that at least giving him heroic death would somewhat pay for that absence.
> 
> This death was good because it happened all of a sudden, that's realism in a war. People could die at any second. Adding some flashback bullshit would have killed the moment like how Kabuto vs. Itachi & Sasuke happened.
> 
> And on another positive side it's good that Kishimoto actually killed one the Konoha rookies here. He could have easily killed Hiashi instead.



the thing is, Neji's not supposed to be seen as "a minor character" so it's different. it's not about the death itself, it's te handling ofr the character, the neglect of the character before this event. 

it's easy to say you'd be happy when you're not having to deal with the situation. Kiba, Shino, Lee fans... NONE of them would be "happy" about this treatment and death. there's not wrapping a pretty bow on this after how he was treated beforehand.

and then the death is just stupid considering the situation... i my elborate on this later or in a new thread... idk...



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I laughed when he died. I really did.
> Especially because in the beginning of the chapter, Kishi tried so hard to bring back the hype for the Hyuugas ("WE THINK WE ARE LIKE THE STRONGEST CLAN IN KONOHA BUT NO ONE WOULD EVER FUCKING BELIEVE THAT SHIT" ), even giving them feats which are out-of-proportion (yeah right, Kaiten, which was destroyed by a single punch, suddenly being able to deflect an attack from the goddamn Juubi, much less them actually being able to build it up when the Juubi's speed was near-instantaneous).
> It seemed like such a sad last little effort to try to make them relevant again, but we already knew they were nothing, hell, Kishi always knew they were nothing. It would seem like Kishi, despite his attempt at trying to seem like he actually gave a fuck, really doesn't.
> 
> But another reason why i laughed was because i really disliked the little shit. By far the character that had outlived his usefulness and development the most.



nothing about your reaction surprises me. so long as i've known you, you've been a top tier neji hater for the dumbest reasons.

fuck everything else.

the hyugga are the strongest in the leaf and we got a small taste of how/why that is.

it's no one's fault but your own that after many years you still can't accept that a punch didn't destroy kaiten , _and_ that it wasn't even complete. 

in the end, you nor anyone else really has any reason to hate neji. at the very beginning, and before he fought naruto... sure, maybe... people had some reasons. but even back then one could see that he wasn't nearly as much of an asshole as he seemed like (which was why he was about to spaz out when he saw Lee KO'd)... he's always been about his comrades. 

the meek have never been able to appreciate neji or read between the lines to see the character for what he truly was. he was never a character for simple minds.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 19, 2012)

Shocking really from shittymoto, part 2 has always been a damn farce.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 19, 2012)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> Fascinating.
> 
> Neji already had one of the best deaths in the series in part 1. He lived through that. This time....
> 
> ...



i haven't seen act of valor so i skipped that part (because i want to see it).

regarding the bold... the intention was never to cry about how he was treated here... the abuse occurred throughout part 2 before this chapter. if neji is given any kind of decent treatment or light before these events, it makes it easier to take. even in recent chapters... dude, a speech bubble? a thought bubble? a panel of him arriving and doing something? almost everyone else got at least these things... he was left out of even that kind of thing, and then gets insert to die heroically? kishi with the way Neji was treated/handled it's almost like kishi threw some sugar on shit and fed it to the Neji/Hyuuga supporters.

his development as a person has been noted. 
even when he was an "asshole" he was still ready to "ride or die" his companions. he was about to spaz on the sound trio when he saw Lee's condition... just didn't because Sasuke woke up and said "i got dis "

he laments when Lee is defeated by Gaara... his words don't come of nicely but you can see he's not being an asshole... it's just his conflict with fate.

after losing to Naruto, and Hiashi tells him the truth, we see him _already growing_

during the SRA arc... i shouldn't even need to go into that.

before Naruto is leaving we see that things are _already getting better with the main house_

we're straight up told things have gotten better in part 2, we in the very few panels that he has, that his first priority is his teammates and comrades.

so this action he took was not surprising at all, but also didn't add to his "growth" as far as a character to me, who saw this in him long ago.

even his words in 614 are similar to that in 197 and/or 198... that he does what he does for the those who'd call him a genius. 

this is part of the reason, i guess, why it feels like kishi tried to sugarcoat shit.

the death was also just some bullshit.... elaboration later, maybe.

as for character deaths... i was never clamoring for them, but they're fine so long as they've been handled well.

only people who read bleach will understand:

*Spoiler*: __ 



this death was almost handled as bad as Izuru being killed in Bleach.... it's just that Izuru had almost no connection or interaction with Ichigo. hell, the death of Genryuusai's second in command was handled better and made more sense.






principito said:


> In all honesty, I will kee this as probably one of the best quotes i've read this year.
> 
> Dear shadow, Dear Bart, must be proud. Neji is strong, but further than that, he died a hero. It is VERY rare in this manga that somebody takes a hit for someone else, specially in the "good guys". I remember Sasuke taking a hit for Naruto, and Minato taking a hit for naruto, but other than that... nope.
> 
> ...



that quote was indeed awesome.

post is appreciated. 

Neji death was honorable, and they added a couple of nice touches, but this is about more than just the death itself for me.

that's why the OP references what we've had to endure at times over this journey.... it's not hat it hit a conclusion, or that there was one. it's the way he's been handled in part 2.... and the chapters since Naruto encountered Tobi in general.

also, just consider the LAST 2 CHAPTERS before this... he was so ignored/neglected we had NO IDEA if he was even around the place. there were theories that he wasn't there it was so bad.

then we have him confirmed there and killed... in a flash.



NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> People seriously can't see that this was the most epic death for Neji... Seriously?!  I cry for you all.



how many times must i repeat that it's not just the death itself? and as epic as it may be, it's also stupid, and forced.



Pyre's Plight said:


> "Popular" (when was the last Naruto popularity poll) don't have to die in order to make a series better. Character death can be handled poorly, which is what everyone is complaining about. Think of a character that we haven't seen for a long time. Then suddenly he reappears and gets a dramatic death. Lead up? We never needed any leadup. The character just needed to be there before dying beforehand. Neji...*had no presence before this*.
> 
> Edit: He's talking about the popularity polls. Iruka always ranks top 20 on them despite getting minimal panel time too.



well said, thank you.



Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> *I do like Neji's final words of wisdom to Naruto.
> 
> He told him in the most Japanese of ways, don't throw your life away*.



this is true.



Bart said:


> *Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_
> 
> Sad times but if my theory is pretty much right, which I do believe it has given I've been sort of expecting Neji's death for a while or I should say wasn't surprised it happened, we'll be seeing him again soon as well as the _White Eyes_.



good to see you on the scene.... we'll see as far as that goes... i don't think Neji will get so many lives.



Danzio said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.



empathy is appreciated.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 19, 2012)

Now that I've mulled it over, Neji's actual death was beautifully tragic. It showed his true selflessness and heroism.
However I still believe that Kishimoto should have brought him back for a few chapters prior to killing him.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

*Tribute I just made for Neji*

Your opinion? I am not experienced in stuff like this but I actually put some efforts in it... al those pictures and then working with pain and stuff, pfew. I also tried to make it match.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJGtSpF9qww&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AceBizzle (Dec 19, 2012)

It's been over a day since I've read the chapter and I still can't forgive...


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

You are sad, I understand that. Me too a little. But c'monn, his death was freaking epic. Short, but hardcore!


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 19, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Now that I've mulled it over, Neji's actual death was beautifully tragic. It showed his true selflessness and heroism.
> However I still believe that Kishimoto should have brought him back for a few chapters prior to killing him.



it was... and kishimoto should have AT LEAST included him in the scenes where Naruto's peers were returning to his side... he doesn't even get that decency and then is the first person killed... 

then people turn around and act like Neji supporters should be happy and thankful? 

fuck them all.

they're spewing bullshit they wouldn't say if it had been their character so trolled.


and i missed the post, but i wouldn't be acting like it was nothing, had this been sakura. it still would have been just as "wtf "-worthy



AceBizzle said:


> It's been over a day since I've read the chapter and I still can't forgive...



at this point, there is no "forgiveness" for this shit... only _more_ _enduring..._


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 19, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Now that I've mulled it over, Neji's actual death was beautifully tragic. It showed his true selflessness and heroism.
> However I still believe that Kishimoto should have brought him back for a few chapters prior to killing him.


I agree that he should have gotten a fight in the war (his father was in Kabuto's army, it would have been great to see Neji and Hinata face him) but I don't agree with people using that to insult the way Neji died.


----------



## Arisu (Dec 19, 2012)

^Noooo, just not that music, I'm gonna cry!


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

Arisu_NaruHinaFan said:


> ^Noooo, just not that music, I'm gonna cry!



OT: The music is one of the reasons I started to follow Naruto anime, so beautiful.


----------



## AceBizzle (Dec 19, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> You are sad, I understand that. Me too a little. But c'monn, his death was freaking epic. Short, but hardcore!







Shadow050 said:


> at this point, there is no "forgiveness" for this shit... only _more_ _enduring..._



Man...I've already had to endure Kishi's desperate shitty writing...now this.  Damnit Neji!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03FoLGiYVqk[/YOUTUBE]

10:57-on makes me even more enraged!!!!


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

Some opinions maybe, for the future... Help is welcome. 

Tip: watch it in Youtube, cause in here it is too small to see everything well.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 19, 2012)

You guys are arguing when you should be giving respect.


----------



## Samehada (Dec 19, 2012)

Its sad that there is a jump from end of Part 1 to the end of Part 2 just because of the lack of Neji. 

Damn it, Kishi.

Sad nonetheless.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

Samehada said:


> Its sad that there is a jump from end of Part 1 to the end of Part 2 just because of the lack of Neji.
> 
> Damn it, Kishi.
> 
> Sad nonetheless.



There were some chapters from Neji in the beginning and middle of part 2, but not as epic as the other pictures I putted in the vid.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 19, 2012)

not bad... but it skipped the Kidoumaru stuff entirely.

still appreciated though.

this will event will never sit right with me as it stands now...


----------



## Vash (Dec 19, 2012)

It was pretty good dude.

Though I'd recommend you work a little more on cropping the manga panels for your next video.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

Jak said:


> It was pretty good dude.
> 
> Though I'd recommend you work a little more on cropping the manga panels for your next video.



First time I made a vid like this. I am planning to make more vids for other mangas too. I am not very happy with this result. The pictures are looking to small... Next time better but thx to all advice so far.


----------



## Raigamasa (Dec 19, 2012)

Kishimoto is an idiot, no wonder his manga became shit(while it started so good).
Neji had so much potential but instead Kishimoto fills the panels with useless characters, which he abandons almost right after that(friggin Suigetsu, Juugo, Karin, most of the Edon Tenseis, etc.). Kishimoto sucks hard!


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Dec 19, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> There goes one of my long-standing theories that Neji would be the head of the Hyuuga House by the end of the series, a process that would have been facilitated by Naruto as Hokage.
> 
> This really came out of nowhere, so I could see why this might confuse or piss some people off. It also sells the gravity and seriousness of this war. When Neji died, I thought to myself that the war had really started. You can kill a billion fodder or side characters. It would only serve to undermine the war if no major characters got killed. So to kill recognizable side characters like Shikaku and Inoichi, and then kill one of the original beloved genin in back to back chapters was ballsy on Kishimoto's part.
> 
> Farewell, Neji. Great character in part one. One of the many characters that fell through the cracks in part two, a failure on the mangaka's part.



Isn't it sad that the only promise Naruto will be allowed to keep, is his promise to himself to save Sasuke from his darkness.



Dragon Tattoo said:


> This is why you should be a fan of characters that matter.
> 
> If you're not a fan of Naruto or Sasuke your character might get shit on. That's a chance you took when you became a Neji fan.



Oh please, fans of Naruto himself had to endure quite a lot of nonsense. The only thing that Kishimoto can't take away is the hope that things will get better...you just have to endure to the bitter end.



Naruto Fighto said:


> Be proud to be a Neji fan, anyone can be a fan of the main character, but it takes balls to be a true fan of someone that might die randomly in the middle of a chapter.
> 
> If Kakashi were to die randomly, I'd be even prouder to be the fan. Because I'd know he's the best character in the manga regardless.



I've been there with Jiraiya. I can say he got a good death, but I absolutely hated the way he was treated beforehand.



DatScizor said:


> LOL atleast people will feel what the sasouri fans felt...kishi shitted on half of *99% of the* naruto cast in the war *shippuuden*....



Fixed that for you.

I watched the Sasori fight in the anime. He should have died a few moments earlier: stuck/sealed to that wall. What followed after was just to start the next arc.



Gaiash said:


> I really hate comments like this. First off I like Chouji. Second you're saying "don't kill off a character who's death has an emotional impact, kill of someone I don't care about". Yes Neji's death is sad but wanting a death you would consider less sad in its place is insulting the sacrifice he made.
> 
> I guess you guys must hate Joss Whedon since he only kills off lovable characters.



Joss Whedon. That guy loves torturing his fans. He can write some pretty good death scenes, but sometimes he embraces his sadistic side too much. I had the displeasure of watching season 6; and the displeasure of reading the season 8 comics. Sigh.



Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> Fascinating. Neji already had one of the best deaths in the series in part 1. He lived through that. This time.... Hell, Choji might be in danger too. As a Neji fan I'm not gonna cry that he was abused or mistreated here. His performance was admirable. *He was given one last showing not to show power, because he had power. But to show how far he had come as a person.* In the first serious fight he had in this series, he beat Hinata into Oblivion. He tried to kill her. He dies now, to save her. That is one hell of a character arc.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Let's be perfectly honest, this is directed at all the people who wanted "named character" deaths. This is what you wanted. You see it wouldn't be brave to kill off Tenten. "Named Character" isn't really what you wanted. You wanted it to be someone we cared about, someone that it would torpedo someone else's fandom. You wanted a death that would be painful. You wanted...someone important. And someone important, means someone awesome.



It is a good conclusion of his character arc, I agree.

But lets look at it from the other side. Who among the Konoha 11 would sacrifice their life for Naruto? The girls won't, because Kishimoto won't allow a girl to rescue a guy. Which means that Neji is the only one left; the only for whom such an action makes sense. Isn't that a sad state of the character developments in Part 2?

Take someone like Shikamaru. Is he supporting Naruto because they are friends...or is he supporting Naruto because it's the best way to protect Asuma's baby? On a narrative level, it's only about the baby. On a thematic level on the other hand...

For a manga that is all about friendship, we haven't seen much of it. It was great to see a moment (however brief) that actually showed us evidence of friendship between two characters: Neji and Naruto.


----------



## principito (Dec 19, 2012)

You did a good job. I think Sasuke's rescue arc was also crucial in Neji's development. That was the first time Neji played as a team. But nontheless its nice to see some pple take time to build shit instead of just destroy shit


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 19, 2012)

principito said:


> You did a good job. I think Sasuke's rescue arc was also crucial in Neji's development. That was the first time Neji played as a team. But nontheless its nice to see some pple take time to build shit instead of just destroy shit



that's wasn't the first time he was a team player...

just the first time we get to clearly *see* it. the way he handled his role and the way he interacted made it clear that it wasn't new to him.

indeed though, was a big time for him.


----------



## KLNTIME (Dec 19, 2012)

Not bad at all...Sad thing is you probably showed more respect and dignity than Kishi did for Neji


----------



## Gameboy (Dec 19, 2012)

My last post was over a year ago. I came back to show my respect


----------



## Mateush (Dec 20, 2012)

RIP Neji 

How I feel about it. No matter how Neji was "forgotten", because I always remember his awesome efforts in part 1. Now Kishi made him very sexy is just sad.

edit:
I had a hard time to sleep just because Neji stuck in my head. It's impossible to forgot him, so it means Neji was that awesome. I think Kishi did it very well!


----------



## Afalstein (Dec 20, 2012)

RIP Neji.  A powerful ninja who finally got the freedom he was seeking and came to understand his father's decision.  One of the most famous (and compelling) examples of Naruto's ability to redeem people

I already knew Neji would die in the chapter from all the fan colored manga pages on DevART.  So I didn't have quite the shock and sadness that the rest of you experienced.  While I would have appreciated a bit more leadup in the coming battles showing Neji's skill, at the same time, such a leadup isn't practical in the midst of a full-blown war.  You couldn't have a long fight sequence like Jiraiya's leading up to the death, it'd just take too long and the fans would wonder what happened to everybody else.  And it'd become MASSIVELY apparent that something was going to happen to Neji.

And, when it comes down to it, Neji actually has had a surprising amount of screentime in the war thus far.  He fought the Zetsus, battled alongside Hinata, was nearly eaten by a Zetsu, was practically the star of the Zetsu clone dilemna... he's had his share of moments. More so than, say, Lee or Shino.

Personally, as much as it saddens me, I find Neji's death absolutely appropriate and really a sound decision on Kishi's part.  It rings true as few things have in this war.  A few chapters ago, everyone was crying foul about how nameless fodder were dying off, but no main characters.  And rightly so.  If every single one of the Konoha 11 had survived the war, it would be extremely stupid.  Neji's death brings the reality of the war home, this is no longer an "Attack of the Clone's" action movie.

And, as was pointed out by Amaterasu'sSon, Neji's death completes his arc.  His first major battle was when he tried to kill Hinata, his death here is protecting Hinata.  He complained about how he was enslaved to the Main House, but he dies here of his own free will.  And really, dying protecting the last hope of the world from certain extermination by a legendary monster of ancient times (a TARGETED attack, no less) is a pretty awesome way to go any way you cut it.

Although, as my brother reminds me, until the arc is over, no one can be said to be really dead (ref. Kakashi).


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (Dec 20, 2012)

FUCK.

Kishi come on are you serious? Neji gets killed from a bunch of god damned spikey things? are you fucking serious? and protecting that annoying brat hinata god dammit this death couldnt have sucked any more. I guess that parts fitting after all but still...this is taking some getting over.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJGtSpF9qww[/YOUTUBE]



principito said:


> You did a good job.





> Not bad at all...Sad thing is you probably showed more respect and dignity than Kishi did for Neji



Thank you, good sirs.


----------



## Afalstein (Dec 20, 2012)

Snowman Sharingan said:


> FUCK.
> 
> Kishi come on are you serious? Neji gets killed from a bunch of god damned spikey things? are you fucking serious? and protecting that annoying brat hinata god dammit this death couldnt have sucked any more. I guess that parts fitting after all but still...this is taking some getting over.



Dude, Neji died fighting an ancient nightmare force of devastation, and was killed protecting a person he once dreamed of killing (and Naruto, and the world, by extension).  As death's go, it's a pretty decent one.


----------



## Silent Breaker (Dec 20, 2012)

RIP Neji I feel so sad 
you was amazing character but the writer
riuned you in part 2 and now simply killed you


----------



## Soljah (Dec 20, 2012)

Neji u were a dope character...You were the first character i ever wanted to see fight Sasuke and your death was very lame u deserve to die a death to a grand fighter instead of fodder attacks...And you'll be brought back possibly but R.I.P   <<intoxicated irl


----------



## Dogescartes (Dec 20, 2012)

Neji you went out like boss.

Kishi trolled you hard in part 2, i mean you are a jounin and a talented one.




EVEN WITH YOUR FODDERISTIC REPUTATION IN PART 2, still a better character than OBITO.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 20, 2012)

Kishi can not give everyone equal panel time. If for example Shikamaru would be ignored in part 2, there fans would be raging. It is normal and understandable.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJGtSpF9qww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 20, 2012)

I came to answer to the poll. My answer was "I like what Kishi is doing now, let some more deaths come. More, MORE!".

Let's hope Kiba will die too, he is probably without a doubt, the most useless rookiee. We haven't seen any history from his life. And he is fucking annoying.

More deaths and the rest of the war might be decent.


----------



## lain2501 (Dec 20, 2012)

Neji respect? HAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH

Thanks god we got rid of him, I hope other useless fodder are gonna die like him.


----------



## ScaredyKAT (Dec 20, 2012)

My reaction: twitch NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Jesse_Kirino (Dec 20, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Whoa, who said I didn't care for Neji? Certainly not me that's for sure. I like Neji, I think he's a great character and he'll be missed. I guess you made that assumption because the rest of your argument falls apart without it.



I made that assumption based on the fact that very few that like Neji are actually pleased with how he died. 

Whatever. The couple of weeks that I once again became active reminded me why I became inactive in the first place.

Back to the shadows!!!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 20, 2012)

Shadow050 said:


> nothing about your reaction surprises me. so long as i've known you, you've been a top tier neji hater for the dumbest reasons.
> 
> fuck everything else.
> 
> ...



"For the dumbest reasons"?  Shows what a tool you really are. You're the one constantly wanking to Neji while you're not even thinking of him. You're after some fanfiction version of him that's not even existent in this manga. You then go for ad hominem attacks the moment someone insults your baseless fandom ("he was never a character for simple minds"? What a joke...).
Grow up and accept that he's been a fucking waste of space  for hundreds of chapters, don't cling to some unwritten ideal version of him and then call it "wasted potential" like some pissy kid because you can't accept things. This is how things are, he's always been a useless little pissant and a failure. Hell, this kind of death is more than he ever deserved and you _should be grateful_.

The fact that you are crying over such a minor and shitty character like Neji, especially for such a reason, is probably the saddest, most pathetic thing i've ever seen on these forums.


----------



## Boradis (Dec 20, 2012)

Team Gai has lost its straight man and prima ballerina.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 20, 2012)

*sure would be nice if the trolls would exist a respect thread...*



lain2501 said:


> Neji respect? HAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH
> 
> Thanks god we got rid of him, I hope other useless fodder are gonna die like him.



hmm... another hater... I wonder why this particular poster hates the character...



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> "For the dumbest reasons"?  Shows what a tool you really are. You're the one constantly wanking to Neji while you're not even thinking of him. You're after some fanfiction version of him that's not even existent in this manga. You then go for ad hominem attacks the moment someone insults your baseless fandom ("he was never a character for simple minds"? What a joke...).
> Grow up and accept that he's been a fucking waste of space  for hundreds of chapters, don't cling to some unwritten ideal version of him and then call it "wasted potential" like some pissy kid because you can't accept things. This is how things are, he's always been a useless little pissant and a failure. Hell, this kind of death is more than he ever deserved and you _should be grateful_.
> 
> The fact that you are crying over such a minor and shitty character like Neji, especially for such a reason, is probably the saddest, most pathetic thing i've ever seen on these forums.



you obviously hate him for DUMB reasons. what's the reasons? because he was mean when first saw him? nope, but that would be dumb too.

becuase there was a hyuuga fandom that had wars with uchiah fandom (that you were a part of) YEARS AGO before I even joined the forums, and because the character still has a fanbase. *ding ding ding* 

this is why you hate him so much - correct me if I'm wrong.... and your hatred of him has remained this strong of the YEARS, so it's you who need to grow up. this is a DUMB REASON to "hate" something.

"wanking neji wehn not even thinking of him..." i need to grow up?  don't tell someone to grow up after saying something not only childish, but stupid.

there's not fanfiction version of him in my head, but by all means continue with you're usual, childish and ridiculous accusations based on you're distorted and hateful views of the character 

ad hominem? do you even understand what that means? 
the pathetic thing here, is that you feel the need to attack me and character out of the hatred you have for him. why do I matter so much to you? why have i mattered so much to FROM THE FIRST TIME I STARTED POSTING IN THE FORUMS? why does he matter so much to you? lol. that's what's pathetic. 

and with as much as this obviously means to you, you'd think you could get it right, but no... you're always too incensed by you're hatred of the character... I've always defended the character from arguments from Ignorance, from people like you who claim things to be X due to lack of information.

I fight against LOGICALLY FALLACIES and it's me clinging to an unwritten version _according to you_ lol... while you attack an unwritten version according to FACTS.

smh... some things never change...

***goes into troll ignoring mode***


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 20, 2012)

Shadow050 said:


> you obviously hate him for DUMB reasons. what's the reasons? because he was mean when first saw him? nope, but that would be dumb too.
> 
> becuase there was a hyuuga fandom that had wars with uchiah fandom (that you were a part of) YEARS AGO before I even joined the forums, and because the character still has a fanbase. *ding ding ding*
> 
> this is why you hate him so much - correct me if I'm wrong.... and your hatred of him has remained this strong of the YEARS, so it's you who need to grow up. this is a DUMB REASON to "hate" something.


No, that is not the case. Quite ironic though, with all your drivel about me not understanding anything 
I hate Neji with a passion because he's little more than a minor side character with little to no personality, especially so after Naruto "converted him". He never had anything going for him (aside from perhaps his bishounen looks?), he's an eyesore and a filler character ever since the chuunin exams. Despite this he has this childish,  baseless fanbase which only whinges on and on about his wasted potential and how he's such a great character.
It's the very same reason i hate Minato and his fans, except there's much less of an argument about him being so "great" here.



> "wanking neji wehn not even thinking of him..." i need to grow up?  don't tell someone to grow up after saying something not only childish, but stupid.
> 
> there's not fanfiction version of him in my head, but by all means continue with you're usual, childish and ridiculous accusations based on you're distorted and hateful views of the character


You yourself said it, there's been very little of him to go by, so little panel time. So on what exactly are you basing your whole fandom and grief here?
Come now, really.


> ad hominem? do you even understand what that means?
> the pathetic thing here, is that you feel the need to attack me and character out of the hatred you have for him. why do I matter so much to you? why have i mattered so much to FROM THE FIRST TIME I STARTED POSTING IN THE FORUMS? why does he matter so much to you? lol. that's what's pathetic.


Oh god, what the fuck am i reading here.
I never even started with an attack at you. You however immediately retorted with completely uncalled-for insults and ridiculous claims. I stated my hate for him and you immediately come back with _ad hominem attacks_. Yes i know what that means, stop constantly being a pretentious prick, you really can't even pull it off.
You now are somehow reading that you _matter_ to me?  I guess grieving over a dead minor character has made your senses completely leave you, instead of just making you overly emotional and aggressive? 


> and with as much as this obviously means to you, you'd think you could get it right, but no... you're always too incensed by you're hatred of the character... I've always defended the character from arguments from Ignorance, from people like you who claim things to be X due to lack of information.
> 
> I fight against LOGICALLY FALLACIES and it's me clinging to an unwritten version _according to you_ lol... while you attack an unwritten version according to FACTS.
> 
> ...


Again with playing the pretentious, condescending boob. I guess everyone has their ways of confronting reality though.


----------



## Afalstein (Dec 20, 2012)

A bit astonished at all the Neji-hate running around the Neji-respect thread.  If you don't like the character, what are you doing here?

Neji's been interesting since we first met him as the hate-filled Hyuuga servant.  He was one of the main antagonists in the chunin exams and his backstory was rather compelling--better almost than Nagato's, in some ways, and DEFINITELY better than Obito's.  Naruto redeeming him made him slightly less interesting, but not overly so.  He showed his newfound respect for Naruto by practically sacrificing himself for him, and showed his incredible skill by demonstrating his awareness of the Hyuuga blindspot AND how to avoid it.

I'll grant that Neji hasn't had much development since Part I, but NO ONE (apart from Shikamaru) has had much development since Part I.  Hinata and Chouji got a few moments in the sun, but Ino, Kiba, Shino, Tenten (of course) and Lee have all been sidelined.  A major complaint of people from all sorts of fandoms is how much the side characters have been ignored, in favor of focusing on the big three.

Plus, the war has actually been pretty good to Neji.  We saw his newfound spirit of cooperation with his cousin, several new abilities, and his overall devotion to the cause.  He's probably appeared more in the war than any other member of the Konoha 11.

Neji has been a great ninja, and in many ways a more professional one than Naruto himself.  He deserves some respect, more than you're giving him at least.  And again, if you can't, why are you here?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 20, 2012)

So there cannot be any differing opinions of him in this thread?  I find that a bit limiting in terms of freedom of speech...
Anyway, i've already said that this sort of death fits him quite nicely, perhaps some changes could have been made but overall i think Kishi did it right. Take that as you will


----------



## Afalstein (Dec 20, 2012)

Fair enough.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 20, 2012)

Afalstein! You're back! I missed that obscure dwarf avatar of yours and you granting. Hopefully it's presents


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2012)

i wanted to vote "didn't care but found it lame" but i voted epic


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 20, 2012)

*nice, a not-just-trolling post to respond to.*



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> No, that is not the case. Quite ironic though, with all your drivel about me not understanding anything
> *I hate Neji with a passion because he's little more than a minor side character with little to no personality, especially so after Naruto "converted him". He never had anything going for him (aside from perhaps his bishounen looks?), he's an eyesore and a filler character ever since the chuunin exams. Despite this he has this childish, whining, baseless fanbase which only whinges on and on about his wasted potential and how he's such a great character*.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I only have bits and pieces to trying to figure out and understand you... yet i'm not that far off the mark by you're very own explanation. in short... you hate him because you think he's weak, but still has a fanbase (who you feel complain or whine)... STILL dumb reasons to hate the character. 

YOU felt he was weak in part 1 too, when it was CLEARLY shown that he wasn't... so how honest is one really supposed to think your response is?

you're either lying or delusional to claim people are baseless when talking about wasted potential and such, even though that's not what I normally say/claim. the Guy is a genius and was ignored/neglected into oblivion by the author. REGARDLESS OF THE REASON, people have a leg to stand on when making the claim that there was wasted potential, especially considering that having a genius title has strong implications about the potential of the person. so, yeah, "baseless" is FACTUALLY false, despite you/re opinion or feeling on it.

your reasons do not sound honest...

you hate him WITH A PASSION because:
-because he's a "minor" character
-because he has no personality (IYO), esp after being converted (meaning you thought that was also the case before being converted)
-never had anything going for him, except maybe his appearance/looks
-he's an eyesore (meaning you just don't want to see him, no? unless you think the "bishounen" looking character is simply ugly... which would be a contradiction, would it not?) and filler character after the exams
-despite the aforementioned... he's still loved by a fanbase you feel is childish, whining, and baseless fanbase... who whine about his wasted potential.

ultimately these reasons are dumb IMO.
-being a minor character is not a reason to be hated. THIS claim is in itself, childish/petty/ridiculous.... aka - dumb.
-having no personality IS A LEGIT REASON to dislike a character... but to "hate with a passion"? i don't think so. but then again, perhaps the "hate with a passion" is simply a sum total... lol.
-never had anything going for him, except looks/appearance... hmmm that's just not true... so much so that even i'm not going to elaborate further. making this dumb. 
-eyesore and filler character after the exams... if you just don't want to see him, wouldn't that be born of already existing hate? filler character remark is false. he was an important part of the SRA arc. so again, either dishonesty from you or delusions.
-still loved despite the aforementioned feelings you have... this says "i don't like him (or hate him) and the fact that others do like/love him just makes me hate him more" ...hating in it's truest form. "i hate it because others like it". another silly reason to "hate with a passion". i already ponted of the ridiculousness of claiming the fanbase to be baseless or for their claims about his "wasted potential" to be baseless. the other reason they "whine" is because they never get to see him in action... so basically they're complaining for one of the reason you claim to hate him - because he's being treated as filler character or because he is one... and i'm sure part of calling them "childish" is _because they whine_. 




like i said, you're reasons don't seem honest, and they're still ultimately dumb reasons IMO.



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> It's the very same reason i hate Minato and his fans, except there's much less of an argument about him being so "great" here.




*Spoiler*: __ 



so... you hate Minato and his fans for these same reasons... but there's a better argument for Minato, yes? I'm assuming the "him" is about Neji, instead of Minato.... but it's not clear from your end.

somehow in your mind this hate is justified, not silly/dumb/childish, and you're not simply being a hater...

this is because emotion can easily say "fuck logic"





?Sharingan Squid? said:


> You yourself said it, there's been very little of him to go by, so little panel time. So on what exactly are you basing your whole fandom and grief here?
> Come now, really.




*Spoiler*: __ 



very little in part 2 

the fanbase established back in part 1 lol. the "grief" is from the fanbase remaining hopeful through the years and then having this happen. is it that hard to _understand_? surely, it's not.






?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Oh god, what the fuck am i reading here.
> I never even started with an attack at you. You however immediately retorted with completely uncalled-for insults and ridiculous claims. I stated my hate for him and you immediately come back with _ad hominem attacks_. Yes i know what that means, stop constantly being a pretentious prick, you really can't even pull it off.
> You now are somehow reading that you _matter_ to me?  I guess grieving over a dead minor character has made your senses completely leave you, instead of just making you overly emotional and aggressive?




*Spoiler*: __ 




LOL you think you need to directly insult to make an attack? how or when exactly is something an attack to you, since this is clearly subjective?

un-called for is also subjective... you _always_ have something offensive to say, and when someone turns their attention your way, you're gonna play innocent? c'mon son.... talk about childish... wouldn't be surprised if this all some kind of trap after seeing that...

lol I obviously matter to you as you have often directly respond to me or my posts. it's NORMALLY how i even encounter your posts regarding the character. so yeah, i must matter  to ya' 

being told I come off as a pretentious prick from you of all people, is hilarious.

i go "ad hominem" _AT YOU_, because i know who and what you are in regards to the character... you too go ad homimienm" _AT ME_ regarding the character and have ALWAYS done so because _YOU THINK_ i speak positively of him because i like the character... when it would be the other way around actually. and this causes you to IGNORE my argument when it is made, and go off on some other tangent or simply attack me or the character with attempted witty or joke remarks.

this has BEEN you since the first day I posted. go on, tell me i'm lying.

i'm the same as i always am... nothing i've done or said here today is out of the ordinary when dealing with the content of your posts. anyone can see me responses and notice the very reciprocating... that's just the way it is. i don't respond to punches with hugs... and i'm not sorry about that.






?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Again with playing the pretentious, condescending boob. I guess everyone has their ways of confronting reality though.




*Spoiler*: __ 



lol i'm not playing anything... and i guess not everyone actually confronts reality...




glad this is all cleared up...


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 20, 2012)

Afalstein said:


> A bit astonished at all the Neji-hate running around the Neji-respect thread.  If you don't like the character, what are you doing here?
> 
> Neji's been interesting since we first met him as the hate-filled Hyuuga servant.  He was one of the main antagonists in the chunin exams and his backstory was rather compelling--better almost than Nagato's, in some ways, and DEFINITELY better than Obito's.  Naruto redeeming him made him slightly less interesting, but not overly so.  He showed his newfound respect for Naruto by practically sacrificing himself for him, and showed his incredible skill by demonstrating his awareness of the Hyuuga blindspot AND how to avoid it.
> 
> ...



exactly.



Addy said:


> i wanted to vote "didn't care but found it lame" but i voted epic



LOL



•Sharingan Squid• said:


> So there cannot be any differing opinions of him in this thread?  I find that a bit limiting in terms of freedom of speech...
> Anyway, i've already said that this sort of death fits him quite nicely, perhaps some changes could have been made but overall i think Kishi did it right. Take that as you will



amazing how different this response is from the ones I typically receive.. which usually involved mocking the hell out of the character while responding among other things...

IDK... maybe it's because it's me... or maybe it's the way i've said things... idk... but it's quite different. 

:-/ i actually thought things were improving a bit over the years...

/sigh


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Dec 20, 2012)

RIP Neji. Join your parents in the afterlife.


----------



## Afalstein (Dec 20, 2012)

Okay, so I missed this on my first read-through, and perhaps it should go in another thread, but that was Hiashi fighting alongside Neji.  Everyone else probably noticed that, but I think it's another really cool indication of Neji's journey... that he's really become an equal with the Main House.  Personally, I find it a LOT cooler than the Neji vs. Hiashi everyone was hoping for back in the day.



Let'sFightingLove said:


> Afalstein! You're back! I missed that obscure dwarf avatar of yours and you granting. Hopefully it's presents



Good to see you too!  No presents, sorry.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Dec 20, 2012)

So sharingan squid dislikes Neji because of his fanbase? For shame man, for shame. Letting a fanbase affect your view?


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 20, 2012)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> Isn't it sad that the only promise Naruto will be allowed to keep, is his promise to himself to save Sasuke from his darkness.


Yeah that does bug me.



NarutoShion4ever said:


> Joss Whedon. That guy loves torturing his fans. He can write some pretty good death scenes, but sometimes he embraces his sadistic side too much. I had the displeasure of watching season 6; and the displeasure of reading the season 8 comics. Sigh.


Dollhouse is another example of the lovable character deaths being pretty close, frequent and dark.



Jesse_Kirino said:


> I made that assumption based on the fact that very few that like Neji are actually pleased with how he died.


I wouldn't say I'm pleased. However as a death for Neji goes it is an honorable one. He dies a hero and it's a truly moving scene, you can see how hard it is on both Naruto and Hinata through their reactions and it makes us the reader realize the Konoha 11 aren't safe just because they're Naruto's generation and friends.

It's not perfect and yes I do wish Neji had a moment to shine in the war before his death (again he and Hinata should have faced Hizashi, especially since their squad had a really cool selection of characters and they were stuck with Zetsu clean up) but the scene alone is a powerful one and Neji died with dignity.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 20, 2012)

Boradis said:


> Team Gai has lost its straight man and prima ballerina.



Neji will always be the Swan Queen!


----------



## yaoiwhore (Dec 20, 2012)

Rest in peace Neji, now who is next?


----------



## General Mael Radec (Dec 20, 2012)

Wasent expecting this in my wildest dreams xD


----------



## Gabe (Dec 20, 2012)

People are mad how he was portrayed in part 2 but people had to realize his story pretty much ended in part one like many of the rookies except for a couple. this happens in many mangas old characters stories and and new characters are created. kishi could have killed him in part one but choose not to. instead he gave him a last hurrah and did something. who else would he had killed the only 2 characters that would have an impact were lee and neji. and kishi choose neji. tenten, kiba, shino would not have made any impact because they were not changed by naruto or were similar like lee both were called losers. sakura and shikamaru are not gonna die they are important. i never saw the lack of rookies in part 2 that bad because their stories imo ended in part one. one of my favorite character in jiriaya died and i accepted it even if it sucks. because it was needed as nejis was it showed war is hell and people die for no reason. but in the end why cry he will be brought back his death is similar to byakuyas suppose death. and many know how that turned out. even if i want the death to be kept like jiriayas was. i know better. also people should not say they want deaths because they really mean we want deaths unless it is a character i like.


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow.  Did NOT expect Neji to be the first death (I would have imagined Lee or... Naruto, actually).  That upset me more than I thought it would.  Especially how ragged yet poised he looked when he died. Sad. RIP warrior Hyuuga Neji.

...I wonder, if Obito does succeed in activating the illusion, will Neji still be alive in this illusion?  Somehow, I imagine we'll see the illusion before the end... Then, to break the illusion, Naruto will have to return to a world without Neji, Shikaku, Inoichi, others...


----------



## EJ (Dec 21, 2012)

*ugh Neji's death? lol*

Was I the only one who was like..

Ok, it would of had a larger impact on me if people didn't decide to venture out of the damn telegrams and spoil it for others and say "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NEJI! SCREW U KISHI" or some stupid shit like that.

But even while reading the chapter, it just...I just really wasn't effected by that. 

I blame this on Kishi, BUT HEAR ME OUT lol. 

Since when was Neji a key factor towards the story? I'm not crashing down on minor characters, I'm just saying that Kishi seriously put poor development with these characters. We rarely got to see them, soooo?

Maybe if it was someone like Kakashi, then yeah. Other wise...


----------



## ovanz (Dec 21, 2012)

I agree that i didn't felt shit. 

Probably better if he died against Kidomaru, but then again, they failed at the retrieval sauce arc, so at least he will be "war hero" of sorts. 

inb4 kishi uses rinne tensei the reset button /it was a genjutsu / hyuugas can resurrect when someone is forever alone/ etc.


----------



## atduncan (Dec 21, 2012)

No one really cared, I didn't even expect to see him use another jutsu before the story ended


----------



## Algol (Dec 21, 2012)

NF: "Kishi you suck, we want war-like deaths!"

[Character dies suddenly in war.]

"Wth, Kishi why you kill him like that?! You suck."


----------



## EJ (Dec 21, 2012)

^Well, that wasn't my problem with it. The war sucked due to it being composed of mostly Zetsus and Edos while crapping on others deaths such as Zabuza and Haku. 

Neji's death just seemed so....like quick, sudden, and boring.

EDIT:

LOL

My thread had nothing to do with respect towards Neji but ok. I just felt as though his death had no build up, and was poorly executed.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 21, 2012)

His death was fast, cruel, realistic, unexpected, with no flashbacks (only a small one, perfect used) and not too many talk, his last words were awesome. The perfect death!

He comes in my top 3 most saddest deaths in this manga.
(Jiraiya - Hiruzen/Zabuza - Neji)


----------



## Cloudane (Dec 21, 2012)

This is a hyuga tragedy
(sorry)

RIP Neji 




(If he's really dead.  Indeed, no flashbacks...)


----------



## Mateush (Dec 21, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> His death was fast, cruel, realistic, unexpected, with no flashbacks (only a small one, perfect used) and not too many talk, his last words were awesome. The perfect death!
> 
> He comes in my top 3 most saddest deaths in this manga.
> (Jiraiya - Hiruzen/Zabuza - Neji)



I agree Neji's death is one of these best deaths. Just the last picture of Neji makes me sad.

edit: Funnily I didn't felt something about the Kages death, maybe a little about Tsunade.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 21, 2012)

Neji's most epic scene in part 2. Pure gold! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISaDoqYq_iQ[/YOUTUBE]

Can't believe he is gone but respect for Kishi! This war needed more sadness and latest chapters are...


----------



## Mateush (Dec 21, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Neji's most epic scene in part 2. Pure gold!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISaDoqYq_iQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Can't believe he is gone but respect for Kishi! This war needed more sadness and latest chapters are...



Lol that was hilarious. Their fights were filler added by the anime, but i admit it was a good filler.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 21, 2012)

This is one of the reasons why I like the anime so much. Some hilarious stuff in it like this.


----------



## Hinata Is Shikaku Nara (Dec 21, 2012)

ovanz said:


> inb4 kishi uses rinne tensei the reset button /it was a genjutsu / hyuugas can resurrect when someone is forever alone/ etc.



lol, super late on the draw.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 21, 2012)

A true man never dies .. even when he's killed.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 21, 2012)

R.I.P Neji. Always loved you as a character and always _will_ love you as a character. I shall always remember you.



Mr. 0 said:


> Like I said, Gai's dying next chapter.



Let's hope that happens so the delusional Gai fans can stop saying he's gonna defeat Madara with his 8th gate.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2012)

"RIP" man.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mateush said:


> I agree Neji's death is one of these best deaths. Just the last picture of Neji makes me sad.
> 
> *edit: Funnily I didn't felt something about the Kages death, maybe a little about Tsunade.*





kages aren't dead


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 22, 2012)

Flow said:


> ^Well, that wasn't my problem with it. The war sucked due to it being composed of mostly Zetsus and Edos while *crapping on others deaths such as Zabuza and Haku. *



That was part of the point of Edo Tensei; we are supposed to feel mad at Kabuto for defiling the deaths of some of our beloved characters, and not like that they are being forced to fight against people they cared about in life.


----------



## DeathlyFox (Dec 22, 2012)

His death is heroic, yes, but still a botched job.
His near death experience in part I is much better....


----------



## Ernie (Dec 22, 2012)

Shadow050 said:


> kages aren't dead



Tsunade will die soon, A and the other kages will come soon at the battlefield and Tsunade will die after saying her last words to Naruto.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJGtSpF9qww[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



F*ckin Youtube, f*ck you mothef*ckers, why f*cking delete it.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Dec 22, 2012)

RIP until the end of the arc Neji. I won't take your death seriously until all rinnegan users are dies without any dragonball no jutsu.


----------



## Vitriola (Dec 23, 2012)

Died when we didn't see much of him during the whole 2arc.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 23, 2012)

Shadow050 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's amazing what you can achieve by combining stupidity with over-the-top nitpicking and pointlessly singling out words.
Like i said, i entered this thread with no actual intent to insult anyone, just to express my feelings towards the character. And you, being somehow overly emotional over the death of such a character, start insulting me. When i point that out, you start calling me childish, which is the height of irony so far. Wonderful indeed. I'm done here.


----------



## NanouChan (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm not ready to tell Neji goodbye. i'm still waiting for the next chapter to confirm it. I just have no more tears to shed upon Neji's death. Serisously, this is awful from Kishi. Throwing us deaths like that?

The only thing epic in Neji's death was the lameness of it. Like seriously, the grat genius Neji Hyuuga, killed by sticks? I know it was thrown by the most powerful creatures of all the Narutoverse, but the thing is, in the end, he still died because of sticks. That's not how Neji should have died. It should have been through a huge confrontation with a really powerful ennemy resulting of them both dead. I would have still been angry for his death, but at least I would have agreed with people when they would say: oh it was epic! 

Ok, sure, he saved Naruto, the one that can save them all. But truth is that Hinata was going to do it anyway. So he chose to save Hinata and not Naruto. And that just brings us back to how Neji followed the same path that his father took and didn't succeed in defying fate. Plus Naruto promised Neji he would break that main and branch Hyuuga thing! 

I am just _so_ disappointed. 

Part of me wish for an epic revival where Hiashi would use some Hyuuga jutsu to invert the seal and die instead of Neji, thanking his deceased brother by saving his son just like Hizashi save his daughter. That would be so beautiful. Or that at the end of the war when they would defeat the big monster, something similar to what happened in Pain arc would happen again. 

But then again, the way Neji died just makes me think it's all over. Kishi took the time to put flashbacks to draw a final bond between Naruto and Neji, and that beautiful and heartbreaking reply : "Because you called me a genius". Oh! I feel those are proofs that Neji is really dead, and for good. 

Now, I just want to know if Kishi  is going to make some panels to show us team gai reaction or not. I have this dreadful impression that he will be just so scumbag that we won't have panels for Tenten and the rest to express their emotions. Like really, even Ino and Shika didn't have much time to feel the pain of their deceased fathers. 

Well, I could go on and on about it. Just too damn sad. I still haven't recovered from that bomb.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 23, 2012)

NanouChan said:


> The only thing epic in Neji's death was the lameness of it. Like seriously, the grat genius Neji Hyuuga, killed by sticks? I know it was thrown by the most powerful creatures of all the Narutoverse, but the thing is, in the end, he still died because of sticks. That's not how Neji should have died.


The "sticks" were just the tool. Neji wasn't killed by them, he was killed by the Ten Tails. And they weren't sticks, they were a wooden attack which were about as thick as some trees. If anything they're more like giant wooden steaks.



NanouChan said:


> It should have been through a huge confrontation with a really powerful ennemy resulting of them both dead. I would have still been angry for his death, but at least I would have agreed with people when they would say: oh it was epic!


Overdone. No this death meant more to Neji as a character, it's not about his strength or skill but who he is.



NanouChan said:


> Ok, sure, he saved Naruto, the one that can save them all. But truth is that Hinata was going to do it anyway. So he chose to save Hinata and not Naruto. And that just brings us back to how Neji followed the same path that his father took and didn't succeed in defying fate.


Notice how he said he finally understood his father. Look back at what his father said to Hiashi. He wasn't saving a member of the main family, he was saving his brother. Neji finally understands because he's saved Hinata not because she's in the main family but because she and Naruto are his comrades and friends. Not to mention Hinata is the closest thing he has to a sister, in other words he's basically saving his little sister.



NanouChan said:


> Plus Naruto promised Neji he would break that main and branch Hyuuga thing!


And now it's clear he will. No way are Naruto and Hinata going to let the branch family suffer after what Neji sacrificed for them.



NanouChan said:


> Part of me wish for an epic revival where Hiashi would use some Hyuuga jutsu to invert the seal and die instead of Neji, thanking his deceased brother by saving his son just like Hizashi save his daughter. That would be so beautiful. Or that at the end of the war when they would defeat the big monster, something similar to what happened in Pain arc would happen again.


No. *That* would be disrespectful to Neji, to take away the impact of his sacrifice by bringing him back to life.


----------



## αce (Dec 23, 2012)

Meh Neji was completely irrelevant anyways.


----------



## Bart (Dec 23, 2012)

Until Susanoo can show the ability to thwart the _House of Hyuga's_ concentrated Chakra ability to defend against an assult from the Juubi then the rank of absolute defences currently stands as follows,

_Hakke Kaiten_ *>* _Susanoo_ *>* _Gaara's sand_

Also, Neji can return without it lessening his sacrifice; hopefully without the lack of _Rinnegan_ involvement of course and instead maybe something Clan-related :WOW


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 23, 2012)

> I'm not ready to tell Neji goodbye. i'm still waiting for the next chapter to confirm it. I just have no more tears to shed upon Neji's death. Serisously, this is awful from Kishi. Throwing us deaths like that?



In retrospect, this death was planned almost a year in advance. Go read chapter 573; literally every member of the Konoha 11, and Sai, give their motivations for helping Naruto (or in the case of Tenten, her lack of motivation and instead focuses on Gai) except Neji. Neji gets nothing. Why not? Because Kishi was saving his motivation for helping Naruto for this chapter; giving away Neji's motivations earlier than this would spoil the impact of his death. So Neji's death was on Kishi's mind as early as *41 chapters ago.*



> The only thing epic in Neji's death was the lameness of it. Like seriously, the grat genius Neji Hyuuga, killed by sticks? I know it was thrown by the most powerful creatures of all the Narutoverse, but the thing is, in the end, he still died because of sticks. That's not how Neji should have died. It should have been through a huge confrontation with a really powerful ennemy resulting of them both dead. I would have still been angry for his death, but at least I would have agreed with people when they would say: oh it was epic!



Neji's death means more for his own personal character and less for his badassness; Neji's been really strong from day one, so to show how much his character has developed since then his final moments reflect how much more insight he's been given instead.



> Ok, sure, he saved Naruto, the one that can save them all. But truth is that Hinata was going to do it anyway. So he chose to save Hinata and not Naruto. And that just brings us back to how Neji followed the same path that his father took and didn't succeed in defying fate. Plus Naruto promised Neji he would break that main and branch Hyuuga thing!



Neji points out himself that even if Hinata weren't there, he would have given his life to save Naruto anyway. He chose to save both of them.

Also, Neji's new resolve after his fight with Naruto is always misconstrued. He thinks that one can't know whether fate is unalterable or not, but people grow happier if they believe fate can be fought. And he's right; Neji died believing he chose the way he died and being happy with it.

And with Neji's death Naruto and Hinata are sure to change the Hyuga clan now in order to honor Neji's sacrifice. This being on top of how much the Hyuga have changed already according to Hiashi's remark to Hizashi in chapter 526.



> Part of me wish for an epic revival where Hiashi would use some Hyuuga jutsu to invert the seal and die instead of Neji, thanking his deceased brother by saving his son just like Hizashi save his daughter. That would be so beautiful. Or that at the end of the war when they would defeat the big monster, something similar to what happened in Pain arc would happen again.



No. Just no. Neji being revived would spoil the sacrifice he chose to make when he died. And if Hiashi were to do that, then the Branch Family's fate would be in even more control of the Main Family than before; not only are their lives pre-determined, their deaths can be erased at the Main Family's will as well. One can no longer choose to die to protect the people they love.



> But then again, the way Neji died just makes me think it's all over. Kishi took the time to put flashbacks to draw a final bond between Naruto and Neji, and that beautiful and heartbreaking reply : "Because you called me a genius". Oh! I feel those are proofs that Neji is really dead, and for good.



They are. Neji's flashback and the Caged Bird Seal fading are effectively a Really Dead Montage.



> Now, I just want to know if Kishi  is going to make some panels to show us team gai reaction or not. I have this dreadful impression that he will be just so scumbag that we won't have panels for Tenten and the rest to express their emotions. Like really, even Ino and Shika didn't have much time to feel the pain of their deceased fathers.



I'm not sure anything will be given to Tenten, but I'm sure there will a be a page or two for Lee and Gai. Perhaps more, if Neji's death is going to be a segway for Gai's. Naruto and Hinata were given the front row seat to Neji's death because they will be the ones to develop from it.



> Well, I could go on and on about it. Just too damn sad. I still haven't recovered from that bomb.



I understand how sad you feel, but if you are a Neji fan you should feel proud he got to die the way he wanted to.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Dec 23, 2012)

Bart said:


> Until Susanoo can show the ability to thwart the _House of Hyuga's_ concentrated Chakra ability to defend against an assult from the Juubi then the rank of absolute defences currently stands as follows,
> 
> _Hakke Kaiten_ *>* _Susanoo_ *>* _Gaara's sand_
> 
> Also, Neji can return without it lessening his sacrifice; hopefully without the lack of _Rinnegan_ involvement of course and instead maybe something Clan-related :WOW



Didn't Naruto punch through a Kaiten? Didn't Susanoo (Not Complete) only suffer a cracked rib from A and Tsunade when they fought Sasuke/Madara?


----------



## EJ (Dec 23, 2012)

I seriously do not understand why some of you are arguing the way Neji died, rather, the mere fact that we weren't given enough of Neji to actually care.

SO yeah, I understand why Neji did this in one chapter. It looked sloppy, but that's how he decided to do it.


----------



## Bart (Dec 23, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Didn't Naruto punch through a Kaiten? Didn't Susanoo (Not Complete) only suffer a cracked rib from A and Tsunade when they fought Sasuke/Madara?



_KNO_ specifically, plus that was a different level of Kaiten, as I'm sure you'd know when comparing it to Hiashi's or even Neji's in the recent chapter, not forgetting to mention the fact that it took a Bijuu-related being to thwart it, and the fact Neji even reacted to such an assult is impressive.

To date, the only two beings who have actually managed to thwart and broake Kaiten are the KNO and _Juubi_ 

Unles you're comparing the strength of the Yondaime Raikage and Godaime Hokage to the Juubi; which are entirely different mind you.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 23, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Didn't Naruto punch through a Kaiten? Didn't Susanoo (Not Complete) only suffer a cracked rib from A and Tsunade when they fought Sasuke/Madara?



The clash between Naruto and Neji was a draw; Naruto merely used the cloud of smoke from the clash to make a clone appear to take the hit and hide underground.

And Neji's Kaiten has become much stronger in these four years, to the point it's even with Hiashi's.


----------



## Bart (Dec 23, 2012)

Well it's surpassed Hiashi's, by a longshot, and seemingly become the most powerful absolute defence we've actually seen so far ^_^


----------



## Emo_Princess (Dec 23, 2012)

Seemed pointless to kill neji really but i suppose the more that die maybe the more naruto will want to live in a dream world who knows,Specially if sakura dies.


----------



## NanouChan (Dec 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ Quote_ 





Karyu Endan said:


> In retrospect, this death was planned almost a year in advance. Go read chapter 573; literally every member of the Konoha 11, and Sai, give their motivations for helping Naruto (or in the case of Tenten, her lack of motivation and instead focuses on Gai) except Neji. Neji gets nothing. Why not? Because Kishi was saving his motivation for helping Naruto for this chapter; giving away Neji's motivations earlier than this would spoil the impact of his death. So Neji's death was on Kishi's mind as early as *41 chapters ago.*






This is one great analysis, thanks for sharing. I read it again and I must admit you are absolutely right. Neji said nothing. I remember I  found it fishy at the time, but I was far from imagining such a sad reason for it. 




*Spoiler*: _Quote_ 





Karyu Endan said:


> Neji's death means more for his own personal character and less for his badassness; Neji's been really strong from day one, so to show how much his character has developed since then his final moments reflect how much more insight he's been given instead.
> 
> 
> Neji points out himself that even if Hinata weren't there, he would have given his life to save Naruto anyway. He chose to save both of them.
> ...






This is all so true. I guess that in my shocked state I didn't want to face reality. I'll miss Neji so bad, I watched Naruto mostly for him. This is the best for the Hyuuga clan and for Neji too. 



*Spoiler*: _Quote_ 





Karyu Endan said:


> I'm not sure anything will be given to Tenten, but I'm sure there will a be a page or two for Lee and Gai. Perhaps more, if Neji's death is going to be a segway for Gai's. Naruto and Hinata were given the front row seat to Neji's death because they will be the ones to develop from it.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand how sad you feel, but if you are a Neji fan you should feel proud he got to die the way he wanted to.






Yes, I should feel proud. I'll try to! Thanks for that wonderful reply full of wise comments.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 23, 2012)

NanouChan said:


> This is all so true. I guess that in my shocked state I didn't want to face reality. I'll miss Neji so bad,



Awesome characters don't die entirely. We will always remember them.

Here is how i remember Neji:


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Dec 23, 2012)

Karyu Endan said:


> In retrospect, this death was planned almost a year in advance. Go read chapter 573; literally every member of the Konoha 11, and Sai, give their motivations for helping Naruto (or in the case of Tenten, her lack of motivation and instead focuses on Gai) except Neji. Neji gets nothing. Why not? Because Kishi was saving his motivation for helping Naruto for this chapter; giving away Neji's motivations earlier than this would spoil the impact of his death. So Neji's death was on Kishi's mind as early as *41 chapters ago.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good post.

I'm not convinced by Kishimoto's planning abilities, but I think it's reasonable to assume that he planned this 41 chapters ago. But playing devil's advocate, Neji is also the one character (besides Gaara) who doesn't need to give a motivation for helping Naruto; both are simply repaying him. Just saying.


----------



## Kanali (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm going to miss you Neji.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Dec 23, 2012)

Bart said:


> _KNO_ specifically, plus that was a different level of Kaiten, as I'm sure you'd know when comparing it to Hiashi's or even Neji's in the recent chapter, not forgetting to mention the fact that it took a Bijuu-related being to thwart it, and the fact Neji even reacted to such an assult is impressive.
> 
> To date, the only two beings who have actually managed to thwart and broake Kaiten are the KNO and _Juubi_
> 
> Unles you're comparing the strength of the Yondaime Raikage and Godaime Hokage to the Juubi; which are entirely different mind you.



I have no doubt in my mind that Tsunade and A could break Neji's Kaiten. They're just too strong. All you need is a super fast attack with a lot of force behind it to pierce Kaiten. Guess what A can do. Tsunade's just a monstrous individual who can likely break many things. 

So no, Kaiten is not the best absolute defense. That honor still belongs to Susanoo, which never has been broken when in complete form. Hell, Gaara's sand is arguably better than it as well.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 23, 2012)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> Good post.
> 
> I'm not convinced by Kishimoto's planning abilities, but I think it's reasonable to assume that he planned this 41 chapters ago. But playing devil's advocate, Neji is also the one character (besides Gaara) who doesn't need to give a motivation for helping Naruto; both are simply repaying him. Just saying.



Hinata and Sakura didn't need to give motivations either; we knew them before the arc started. Yet they're the ones given the most panel time to think about it to the audience (about a full page each when the others have less). So Neji not giving a reason only because he doesn't need to give one doesn't hold.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 24, 2012)

I like Neji.


I think he's dead, but I'm waiting for the next chapter for confirmation. Oh, the rage.


----------



## Ruby (Dec 24, 2012)

I liked Neji even though he didn't get too much screen time in part two. I personally wasn't happy with how he was killed off, but if he died protecting someone he cared about and believed in what he stood for, than he died a true ninja's death.

 He was very honorable and I'm sure he won't be forgotten


----------



## UrBusted (Dec 24, 2012)

Waiting for the Golden Byakugan to awaken now that Hinata had witnessed the death of a close relative. LOL


----------



## Setsuna00 (Dec 24, 2012)

Naruto is terrible. He really can't keep any of his promises. What a chump.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Dec 24, 2012)

Karyu Endan said:


> Hinata and Sakura didn't need to give motivations either; we knew them before the arc started. Yet they're the ones given the most panel time to think about it to the audience (about a full page each when the others have less). So Neji not giving a reason only because he doesn't need to give one doesn't hold.



So much for playing devil's advocate then.

I didn't explain that very well, so let me elaborate. Hinata makes a promise to herself concerning the future; it's part of her character arc. The same is true for Sakura: instead of trying to solve a problem on her own, or letting Naruto solve it for her, Sakura is now determined to solve it *with* Naruto. Again, it's part of Sakura's character arc.

But Kiba, Shino, Shikamaru, Choji, Ino, Tenten, Sai and Rock Lee are just showing us their response to Inoichi's message. Their answer to the question: "Why we fight?". *They essentially represent every ninja in the alliance.*

And then look at Neji. His character arc is done for the most part, and he can't represent the Alliance as a whole, because his relation to Naruto is much more personal. So there is a reason besides foreshadowing his death to not include him.

But it likely is foreshadowing; just as Neji's absence in previous chapters was foreshadowing.


----------



## Bart (Dec 25, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> I have no doubt in my mind that Tsunade and A could break Neji's Kaiten. They're just too strong. All you need is a super fast attack with a lot of force behind it to pierce Kaiten. Guess what A can do. Tsunade's just a monstrous individual who can likely break many things.
> 
> So no, Kaiten is not the best absolute defense. That honor still belongs to Susanoo, which never has been broken when in complete form. Hell, Gaara's sand is arguably better than it as well.



Unless you're suggesting that A and Tsunade are faster and more stronger than the likes of that Juubi offense, which clearly they weren't.

Susanoo has been broken several times, whether it be it's incomplete form, whereas Kaiten has only been broken once and that was against the _KNO_. Gaara's sand isn't better by a long shot, especially from what we heard in Part I.


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 26, 2012)

Paying mah respects to Neji 

I am not convinced he'll stay dead.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 27, 2012)

Great character. Honorable death.

He was my favorite Konoha 11 besides Naruto, even during the time he had "no character development". RIP Neji, and long live Neji's fame and awesomeness!


----------



## Lacie (Dec 28, 2012)

I loved Neji, but his had to be the most anti-climatic death I've ever had the pain to witness. His near-death in Part I was much more well-woven and impactful than this random splinter cruxifiction. I mourned then. Not now.


----------



## kidloco (Dec 28, 2012)

damn uchihas

damn that whore killer, is her fault neji dieteckting her becuase knowing she is lame huyga still need to save or her father will rampage

RIP Neji you died like a Heroe, like a ninja and undertanding the will of fire

not like that whore killer who dont care nobody only her obsecion of her pussy....

rip in peace and make the GB born in hanabi and that killer like the uchihas get the paid of justice


----------



## egressmadara (Dec 28, 2012)

_"Because... I was called a genius"_

Yeah, he's getting revived.


----------



## SageModeMan (Dec 28, 2012)

RIP Nejii, you died like a true Shinobi! 

People forget that this series is about Naruto, not some other character and they ball about lack of character development, but if you rank Team 10 by knowing the background and motivation of characters then Neji ranks high.   

He's appeared numerous times in Part 2, showed some improvement, and has been shown to be far different than 200 episodes ago. He teams with and watches over Hinata now out of more than duty, he has respect for her and is seen by others as more approachable.  His death wasn't simply as fodder but as a sacrifice to empower Naruto to remember after all the battling what the fight is about.  Most all of us expect the dead will be revived by a Nagato-like sacrifice, but even if that doesn't occur, a death like Nejii's will long be remembered especially by Naruto & Hinata. 

Personally I never like to see the deaths of main story characters, but it's a literary technique that works.  Who wanted to see 3rd Hokage's death?  Jiriaya's death?  Asuma's death?   These deaths deepen the understanding of the characters who remain, and bring emotions to the reader of the manga.  

Nejii's death will be long remembered if he isn't revived, so though I will miss his skill, I appreciate his sacrifice to the storyline.


----------



## Wags (Dec 28, 2012)

Setsuna00 said:


> Naruto is terrible. He really can't keep any of his promises. What a chump.



That would make him a more interesting character, though. I'm tired of him being Mr. Fix-it all the time.


----------



## Talia00 (Dec 28, 2012)

I really did enjoy how noble he was! An inspiration.


----------



## Cocochan (Dec 28, 2012)

None of these poll options fit how I feel about this!

Neji was one of my favourite characters, but I don't hate Kishi. 614 shocked me, since I wish there could've been more of a build up to his death. But then, I understand that the way the plot is moving doesn't particularly need that much Neji in it. I'm still waiting on the reaction from Team Gai, dammit! But kudos to Kishi for stabbing everybody in the feels.

R.I.P. Neji until your possible revivial


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Dec 28, 2012)

Wags said:


> That would make him a more interesting character, though. I'm tired of him being Mr. Fix-it all the time.



That's not true. Kishimoto uses Naruto in two ways (in Part 2):

 mode 1: plot relevance = off
 mode 2: plot relevance = on
When Naruto's plot relevance is off, Naruto goes from place to place without actually accomplishing anything (see the part 2 arcs before Naruto's wind training), or he's just played for laughs. But when Naruto's plot relevance is on, Kishimoto uses Naruto to remove outdated plot elements from the story (Kakuzu, Nagato, the zetsu army). And he isn't subtle about it.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 28, 2012)

Cocochan said:


> None of these poll options fit how I feel about this!


Agreed. I also don't like it's use of the word epic. His death wasn't epic. Moving certainly. A noble death. But epic?


----------



## Wags (Dec 28, 2012)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> That's not true. Kishimoto uses Naruto in two ways (in Part 2):
> 
> mode 1: plot relevance = off
> mode 2: plot relevance = on
> When Naruto's plot relevance is off, Naruto goes from place to place without actually accomplishing anything (see the part 2 arcs before Naruto's wind training), or he's just played for laughs. But when Naruto's plot relevance is on, Kishimoto uses Naruto to remove outdated plot elements from the story (Kakuzu, Nagato, the zetsu army). And he isn't subtle about it.



I'm not sure what that has to do with Naruto not being a Mr. Fix-it for the majority of the story, unless you're nitpicking my use of the phrase "all the time." That was an exaggeration. I know he's not like that _all_ the time.

But it occurs frequently, and it annoys me.


----------



## sparrowjake (Dec 29, 2012)

Neji is one of my fav characters. I was so sad.


----------



## Friday (Dec 29, 2012)

*TO HYUUGA NEJI OF THE UCHIHA CLAN <3​*
For all those times you stood by me 
For all the truth that *you made me see* 
For all the joy you brought to my life 
*For all the wrong that you made right *
For every dream you made come true 
For all the love I found in you 
I'll be* forever thankful* baby 
You're the one who held me up 
Never let me fall 
You're the one who saw me through through it all 


You were my strength when I was weak 
You were my voice when I couldn't speak 
*You were my eyes when I couldn't see *
You saw the best there was in me 
Lifted me up when I couldn't reach 
*You gave me faith 'coz you believed 
I'm everything I am* 
Because you loved me 


You gave me wings and made me fly 
You touched my hand I could touch the sky 
*I lost my faith,* you gave it back to me 
You said no star was out of reach 
You stood by me and I stood tall 
I had your love I had it all 
I'm grateful for each day you gave me 
Maybe I don't know that much 
But I know this much is true 
I was blessed because I was loved by you 


You were my strength when *I was weak* 
You were my voice when I couldn't speak 
You were my eyes when I couldn't see 
You saw the best there was in me 
Lifted me up when I couldn't reach 
You gave me faith 'coz you believed 
I'm everything I am 
Because you loved me 


You were always there for me 
The tender wind that carried me 
A light in the *dark shining* your love into my life 
*You've been my inspiration *
Through the lies you were the truth 
My world is a better place because of you 


You were my strength when I was weak 
You were my voice when I couldn't speak 
You were my eyes when I couldn't see 
You saw the best there was in me 
Lifted me up when I couldn't reach 
You gave me faith 'coz you believed 
I'm everything I am 
Because you loved me 


I'm everything I am 
*Because you loved me*​

*Spoiler*: __ 



*GOLDEN BYAKUGAM BITCHES*


----------



## chaosakita (Dec 30, 2012)

Came back to the forum to pay my respect to Neji. RIP in peace man you were a cool dood.


----------



## Crows (Dec 30, 2012)

He died so Naruto could get some P.


----------



## Darth inVaders (Dec 30, 2012)

UrBusted said:


> Waiting for the Golden Byakugan to awaken now that Hinata had witnessed the death of a close relative. LOL



So... Hinata looks like she is being enveloped by Naruto's Bijuu Mode chakra... golden Bijuu chakra + Byakugan = ... HOLY SH*T .... nah lol, or could it?


----------



## Ubereem (Dec 30, 2012)

Someone should have snapped either Hinata or Hiashi and be like "No More, No more. Now you will know the horror Obito!" In the process unlocks GB.


----------

